# Hag Christmas Case Drinkin'



## Keith the Beer Guy (15/12/07)

Time to get the ball rolling I think this was the latest list of all participants:



n00ch said:


> 1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
> 2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
> 3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007. Ready to drink.
> 4. David L - American IPA. Flying Dog yeast 7.3% abv. Bottled 15-Dec so give it 2 weeks to carb plus a week in the fridge would do it wonders
> ...





And my first tasting beer is No. 5. - my own beer.

(This is the first sampler I've had.)

American style IPA:

My beer is as cloudy as buggery, probably from its recent travelling more than anything else, and has a honeyed orange colour. Off white head that didn't last, but beaded well.

A grapefruit like citrus flavour with a pine-like resin aroma. There is a grassiness that I don't particularly like in my APA's and indicates to me that perhaps I was a little bit heavy handed with the hops.

The balance between malt and bitterness is not too bad. The malt presence should be a little greater and there is a lingering bitterness
with a hint of that grassiness thats not my cup of tea. I like to taste a little bit more malt character, I do get a little bit of a honey flavour coming through, but the hops do the dominating thing.

In summary - a fair effort - not too bad for sitting back and watching the Aussie's scoring boundaries if you don't mind the yankee hops.

K.

Edited to including an apostrophe and an 's'.


----------



## Tony (15/12/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Edited to including an apostrophe and an 's'.



your joking me arnt you  :huh: 

We had a good day today mate....... you should have been there.

cheers


----------



## goatherder (15/12/07)

Tony said:


> your joking me arnt you  :huh:



He's not joking. Keith the Spelling Nazi might be a better handle... :lol:


----------



## Tony (15/12/07)

yeah but he added an apostrophe and an s to APA when its an AIPA.

Im personaly ofeended by this lack off attention to the spelling in the post and demand endless kegs of potters beers to be sent to my home as compensation for my pain and anguish!

 

back to reality..... i cant wait to try these beers. i can see myself commenting on beers from the wrong swap in the wrong post after a few  I have 4 milk crated full of beers in my garage and i cant decide what to drink first. Ahhhh one at a tile and go from the brewer feedback!

cheers and im sure it will be fine keith. If its an AIPA, shouldnt it be big big big on hops.... more so than and APA?

:chug:

edit: added the "e" to ofeended to correct the spelling


----------



## Sammus (15/12/07)

Tony said:


> ...ofended...



I see you got a keyboard with an 'f' key! thats one small step for Tony!... :lol:


----------



## Tony (15/12/07)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
fffffffffffffantastic how well i spell isnt it 

Im an electrician...... great with numbers.... but words...... well they can go jump for all i care 

cheers


----------



## schooey (15/12/07)

Okay... I'm no beer judge, far from it. I have no idea how to put this stuff into the 'proper' terminology, but I'm happy to post what I think. If that's no help then I can stop. Anyway, here goes...

I started with Punter's entry (Good to meet you mate), as it sort of fell out of the crate first.

I thought it poured well and was carbed spot on. It held a nice off whitey brownish head all the way to the bottom of the glass and laced quite well. Felt very smooth in the mouth, and had a nice caramelly flavour, and a lingering bittery aftertaste, but I'm not a regular drinker of this style so i don't know if it was too much or not.

All in all I liked it. Thanks punter.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (15/12/07)

:icon_offtopic: 



Tony said:


> yeah but he added an apostrophe and an s to APA when its an AIPA.
> 
> Im personaly ofeended by this lack off attention to the spelling in the post and demand endless kegs of potters beers to be sent to my home as compensation for my pain and anguish!


You are completely right Tony. Two mistakes in the one acronym. The, 's, and the inconsistent descriptor of my beer. The former is a hideous and unforgiveable sin, the latter merely a reflection of my indecisive nature, or alternately perhaps a manifestation of the possibility that some beers and some beer styles are not as definitve as one might sometimes imagine.

K.
Given that I had actually drawn attention to my use of apostrophes - endless kegs don't seem appropriate, I'll spot you one middy of Koelsch, that may be claimed at Potters while I am on-site.

:icon_offtopic:


----------



## Tony (15/12/07)

:icon_offtopic: 

SOry to bombard with non tasting posts but they will come.

To all those that took home chilli plants that i delivered....... the ones with the big fat leaves will nost likly be Naga Jolokia chillis....... not choc habs. These things are indian chillies and come with a severe heat warning so dave, who i know got one, and Peve and anyone else, dont pick them and chew them for fun if they grow.

give them lots of sun and good soil, some food (not nitrogen rich.... go the thrive fruiting solution, and see how they go.

the other 2 (the little one and the tall one)..... no idea what they are but they will be habanero's of some sort.

here is my source...... these plants are identical to what i grew.

cheers

http://chillisgalore.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4875

Just did some more reading on them and turns out they are the hottest chillies in the world comming in at around 1 000 000 SHU so if they grow and they are all red and rinkely, dont just bite into them cause they will probably kill you.

cheers again


----------



## MHB (16/12/07)

Thanks all for the top turn out, it's always great to get so many brewers under one roof and to hear so much good beer talk.

Re my entry:
As planed it's my bright ale beta - owing to this being my busiest month and me being knackered, I was a bit late getting it into bottles (2 am Saturday morning to be precise) so it wont be carbed yet.

I would recommend drinking around the second week in January, and to drink it at its best - leave refrigerated for 7 days prior to drinking.

I hope you all enjoy my contribution; I am sure there will be some great offerings and that we will all be able to benefit from the insights offered by our peers and use the feedback to help us brew better beer.

MHB


----------



## Trent (16/12/07)

Gday all
I ended up getting 28 bottles of saison, so no-one got the BPA. Only bottled it on the 11th, so I would say by xmas it should be good to go.
Looking forward to getting into a few of these offerings asap.
All the best
Trent
EDIT - Forgot to say how good it was to catch up with all the brewers at the swap. Thanks to mark for allowing us to use his shop, and for putting on some tasty beers (especially that wood aged number - I could happily drink a few of them!). Hope to catch up with ya's all again sooner rather than later. T.


----------



## Insight (16/12/07)

28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Not a style I'm all that familiar with, so I'll just put down what I see/taste. 

Pours a beautiful dark cherry red, very clear. Smells of chocolate and roast. Head is pretty big initially but doesn't last long. Carbonation is definitely a bit high, carbonic bite. Hops are in perfect balance. The roasty taste seems a bit overpowering for me - masks any caramel that might (should?) be there.

In all, an enjoyable beer though I'd like to try it with lower carbonation. Out of interest, what was the yeast used and what was FG? Thanks for the beer Colin.


----------



## schooey (16/12/07)

15. Craig's American Rye - Was good to meet you craig. Being unfamiliar with this style also, I wasn't sure if I should have left it longer. the only reason that I say that is that the bitterness of the hops seemed to outweigh everything else and I think with a bit more time maybe hat would have mellowed. I'm not sure so if someone would like to help me out here I'd be appreciative. 

Apart from the bitterness thing though, I really enjoyed the beer. the carbonation was excellent and I really enjoyed it. Thanks Criag.


----------



## craig maher (17/12/07)

schooey said:


> 15. Craig's American Rye - Was good to meet you craig. Being unfamiliar with this style also, I wasn't sure if I should have left it longer. the only reason that I say that is that the bitterness of the hops seemed to outweigh everything else and I think with a bit more time maybe hat would have mellowed. I'm not sure so if someone would like to help me out here I'd be appreciative.



Cheers Schooey - I havn't tried any of the left over stubbies as yet - but will do so tonight.
The beer is up there in terms of bitterness (about 34 IBU from memory) - so it may need a couple more weeks in the bottle to smooth out a bit more.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## shmick (17/12/07)

G'day All

Just thought I'd say what a good swap day we had.
Fantastic to catch up with a few familiar faces and meet some new ones.
Special thanks to Mark for organising and hosting - well done. I'm sure everybody appreciated it.

I only bottled mine on 25th Nov.
You can drink it now if you want to but it will benefit from a few weeks more conditioning.

I noticed my sample stubby I cracked the other night had a slight chill haze.
For the uninitiated (non all-grain brewers) it is nothing to worry about. It just appears slightly cloudy when very cold but clears on warming.
It's only a visual affliction however - it doesn't effect flavour/aroma/mouthfeel. Maybe somebody with a longer lunch break can elaborate.
A few days to a week in the fridge before opening will improve things.

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

Edit: I should also mention I used the WY3522 Belgian Ardennes yeast for those wishing to try culturing.
It will be fairly knocked around after a 9.4% ABV ferment but worth a try.


----------



## Sammus (17/12/07)

Any other special yeasts been used that us culturing fanatics should be aware of? So far I have

4 - David L - Flying Dog Ale
18 - Shmick - Belgian Ardennes
19 - Leeboy - Fat Tyre


----------



## puffer_pics (17/12/07)

Insight said:


> 28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
> 
> Not a style I'm all that familiar with, so I'll just put down what I see/taste.
> 
> ...


I used Muntons Gold Yeast, The FG was 1009


----------



## schooey (17/12/07)

3. Goatherder's Iimperial Pilsner - Poured an absloute treat, had a beautiful silky white head that lasted to the bottom of the glass. Carbing was perfect and it was pretty clear in the glass. 

The aroma was great and I couldn't wait to taste it, I wasn't disappointed. I thought the bitterness and the maltiness were perfectly balanced. I'm not sure what malts were in it, but I thought I maybe tatsed some Cara in there? It had a rich smooth caramel flavour and went perfectly with the cow I massacred on the BBQ tonight.

I really enjoyed it GH, and I'd be proud to say I brewed it. Thanks.


----------



## /// (17/12/07)

Sammus said:


> Any other special yeasts been used that us culturing fanatics should be aware of? So far I have
> 
> 4 - David L - Flying Dog Ale
> 18 - Shmick - Belgian Ardennes
> 19 - Leeboy - Fat Tyre



Scotty - Lager yeast.... ;-P

Scotty


----------



## fingolfin (17/12/07)

I suppose I should say here too, mine is pretty much right to drink. I would suggest a week in the fridge then go for it. 

The recipe is a Maltose Falcons winner which can be found here. The differences were an 1hr Saccharification and a 1hr boil rather than 1.5hr Saccharification and a 2hr boil.

The yeast was different too, but I can't remember what it was at the moment, will update when I figure it out. SEE POST BELOW FOR YEAST. Cheers Lee.


----------



## leeboy (17/12/07)

Fingolfin's Yeast was the wyeast, NW APA yeast. Very good yeast in my opinion for this style. Even better than American ale II IMO. 

No.19 American Amber as previously mentioned has WYeast V.S.S Fat Tyre Ale yeast. Which is the same on they use in their famous Amber Ale. It is 2nd generation and in very good condition.

Picked up my share of the case swap today because I had to leave a bit early on Saturday. 

Anyway will get sampling hopefully from tomorrow. So many I am looking forward to trying!!!

Thanks again to mark for a really good day. Very very well run. I still think these things should have a cover charge (donation) to cover the cost of the keg etc. 

Lee


----------



## goatherder (18/12/07)

schooey said:


> 3. Goatherder's Iimperial Pilsner - Poured an absloute treat, had a beautiful silky white head that lasted to the bottom of the glass. Carbing was perfect and it was pretty clear in the glass.
> 
> The aroma was great and I couldn't wait to taste it, I wasn't disappointed. I thought the bitterness and the maltiness were perfectly balanced. I'm not sure what malts were in it, but I thought I maybe tatsed some Cara in there? It had a rich smooth caramel flavour and went perfectly with the cow I massacred on the BBQ tonight.
> 
> I really enjoyed it GH, and I'd be proud to say I brewed it. Thanks.



Cheers schooey, glad you liked. No cara I'm afraid - 100% IMC Pils. B)


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (20/12/07)

'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house



Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse;​ 
Except for Keith's beer.

Which was over-carbonated, making a very loud noise when it exploded scaring santa, his reindeer and the neighbours.

Actually, my bottle did not blow up, but it was way too fizzy.

I advise people to put it in the fridge and drink NOW!

(Sorry)

K.


----------



## goatherder (20/12/07)

#5 - Keith's AIPA

Gusher. Once I'd poured a glass and left it alone for 10 minutes to think about what it had done wrong, it settled to a nice deep golden colour, understandably hazy with a big pillowy head. There are some nice grapefruit citrus notes dominating the aroma with an underlying softer stone fruit type presence. The hops are very assertive up front, painting the tongue with lingering bitterness and flavour. The bitterness is solid and continues right through into the aftertaste. The malt makes an appearance late but is content to take a back seat to the hop show. The finish is dry and the body is medium-thin, helping to making this quite an easy drinking number. Cheers Keith, much enjoyed.

edit: grammar. can't make a mistake in this review!


----------



## snagler (20/12/07)

Thanks for the tip keith. 

I just put your #5 into solitary confinement in the fridge for drinking tomorrow night.


----------



## Insight (20/12/07)

15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05

Wow, you should have seen the face my missus made when she tried this! Quite dry and pretty bitter - columbus hops? What was the IBUs? I like the rye spiciness and the carbonation is spot on. Big head which laces all the way down. I probably wouldn't drink too many of these, but then its probably not my (beer) style. I can't help but think a pound of crystal would balance it out and add some sweetness - but I'm sure thats not to style! Thanks for the beer Craig.


----------



## Trent (20/12/07)

#17
Snaglers ESB
Well, the carbonation is a bit high, but not as high as I was expecting! It poured a very hazy deep amber, it is clearing a little as it warms, I think there is mostly chill haze, but a moderate level of permanent haze. Obviously boiling vigourosly (sp? Les?) will help in that regard, as will rapid chilling after the boil (not wanting to start a no chill war, though!)
Sweet caramelly malt on the nose, smells like it has been in the bottle for amonth or 2? There is a smell in there that I know, but just cannot put my finger on, but it isnt offensive. There is some fruitiness and yeast character on the nose also.
Slightly oxidised sweet malt on the palate, balanced out by the medium bitterness. Some hops and fruitiness on the palate also, but for mine there is a slight astringecy or something right at the end of the mouthfull that detracts a little, but isnt too bad. Everything is pretty good for the style, next time I would try and make it a bit darker, maybe with the addition of a small amount of choc malt, and keep an eye on sparge temps? Make sure to pitch plenty of healthy yeast too, though you may have done that with this beer anyway. At the end of the day, this is a pretty good beer, I can only assume that it is a few weeks or more old, and I would like to try something like this fresh. 
Thanks for sharing
Trent


----------



## Insight (20/12/07)

17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!

Trent beat me to the beer by 10 mins  Carbonation was pretty high as you say Snagler, though they were big bubbles. I get slight oxidation in the taste, but usually associate this with the English hops. I also get a minty and salty/minerally aftertaste - did you treat the mash/sparge water with salts? Not sure where the minty sensation is coming from - non-traditional hops?

Would love to try this one with less carbonation and maybe slightly less attenuation. The flavours and recipe are a winner, thanks for the beer!


----------



## /// (20/12/07)

Think I had better drop Sammus a line to see if all made back from to the Illawarra ok. Has anyone tried the ninny yet?

Scotty


----------



## Weizguy (20/12/07)

Thanks for the tip, Keith. Chilled in the frig while I was out 4 dinner with the management team (misfits, one and all :lol: )

Not a self-pourer...but quite spirited in the gaseous way. Carbonation drops?

Very bitter sting to it, too. It looks like the W1028 accentuates the bitterness, or is it the water profile/salts?

My W1028 yeast likes a little while to attenuate, when brewed at the right temp (not too warm), so was your beer bottled early ish? I'd prolly say not, as there is no diacetyl from the W1028. I think that this yeast likes to chew along slowly and clean up the 

Is it a dry hop that I smell in there? I could barely taste it, but U know that *my* latest hoppy beer used about 80g as dry hop. :lol: 

Am saving the rest for tomorrow...recapped.

Bring on the ninny (is it a Nineh Cherry?)

Trent, I'd check an online dictionary, but I think it's "vigorously".
Beerz
Lez

*edited to add the odd word and punctuation. No spelling was harmed in this edit


----------



## Weizguy (20/12/07)

Scotty, #6 is now in the frig, unless you give contrary direction.

Les


----------



## Punter (21/12/07)

#3. Goatherders Imperial Pils.

Poured a nice pale colour that was a touch hazy with good carb and a
fluffy white head that laced all the way down. Nice hop aroma with a slight sweet
malt profile. Nicely balanced malt and hop flavour with a good
bitterness that lingered into the finish.
Nice beer GH, thanks for sharing.


----------



## craig maher (21/12/07)

Insight said:


> 15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
> 
> Wow, you should have seen the face my missus made when she tried this! Quite dry and pretty bitter - columbus hops? What was the IBUs? I like the rye spiciness and the carbonation is spot on. Big head which laces all the way down. I probably wouldn't drink too many of these, but then its probably not my (beer) style. I can't help but think a pound of crystal would balance it out and add some sweetness - but I'm sure thats not to style! Thanks for the beer Craig.



It did the same thing to my missus when she tried it 2 nights ago :lol: 
Bittered with Simcoe - then a simcoe, amarillo and cascade blend at 20, 10 and flameout.
Its only supposed to be 35 IBU but I think the combination of the dryness and rye spice seems to make the beer seem much more bitter.
It is a recipe I found on the US site Brew Board - first time I have made it.

Cheers


----------



## snagler (21/12/07)

Trent and Insight --- Thanks for the feedback on my #17 ESB.

It was only my 10th AG and ESB isnt a style Im much into myself or brewed before, I guess I was trying to brew a beer style that would be ready to drink by Christmas. Thanks again for the comments

Adam


----------



## snagler (21/12/07)

Woops, sorry I forgot to answer insights questions.

No salts were used at all - (havent dabbled with those as yet)
Hops used were EKG and Styrian goldings (Blending both for bitterness,flavour,aroma)

Adam


----------



## Offline (21/12/07)

Picked up my crates today, wish i could have made the swap day  

My contribution is not ready to drink yet and still needs time to carb up before 

Offline


1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12 not ready to drink yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007. Ready to drink.
4. David L - American IPA. Flying Dog yeast 7.3% abv. Bottled 15-Dec so give it 2 weeks to carb plus a week in the fridge would do it wonders
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07 DRINK NOW; 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5% DRINK NOW
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale - Bottled 12/12/07; WY1968 OG:1.064 FG:1.015, 6.4%. Drink in a long time!
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA bottled 15/12/07. Leave at least 2 weeks to carb up.
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.12.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till the new year.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale - Bottled 9.12.07 DON'T drink until late January.
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


----------



## goatherder (21/12/07)

#26 - Fingolfin's UK 2IPA

Dark copper in colour, heading towards brown territory. The beer is quite hazy with a nicely formed well lasting head. The floral hop aromas are delicate and delicious. Underneath are some nice toffee notes and a touch of boozy alcohol. The malt flavours are smooth and rounded with a nice depth of flavour. The bitterness and dry finish are excellent counterpoints to the sweet malts. The beer is very drinkable but has got quite a kick. A good beer with loads of flavour and exceptional balance. Cheers.


#17 - Snagler's ESb

Amber hued with a little chill haze and a stable white head. There are some great English earthy hop aromas intermingled with some bready malts. There is a hint of nice yeast esters too. The maltiness hits up front and follows through very nicely with a balanced bitterness. I found the carbonation just a touch high but that's the only fault I can find. Outstanding beer thanks Snagler, lovely balance and very drinkable.


----------



## /// (21/12/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Scotty, #6 is now in the frig, unless you give contrary direction.
> 
> Les




Nope - best to let me be contrart by my lonesome! :huh: 

Hope it was perfect lawn mower beer .....

Scotty


----------



## Tony (21/12/07)

Snaglers ESB.

I thought it was an enjoyable beer. Carb was high but i just left it for 5 min to de carb and warm a tad and it was nice. Not entirely to style with highish attenuation and dry finnish but the beer was fairly clean and well made. My bottle was fairly clear with a touch of haze but not as bad as some beers ive made. 

ESB is a dificult style to master...... given we dont drink it all the time to know exactly what it should be like. 

Great job mate...... keep it up.

Keiths 5s, Imperial stout.

Well not sure how inperial it is but its nice. low carb for a creamy smooth mouth feel. smooth roast malt aroma and big hit of roast in the back of your mouth that is addictive...... i keep going back for a nother mouthfull.

Mate this is a perfectly ballanced, smooth, easy to drink, enjoyable stout that i would very much like the recipe for 

Im really happy i got this beer cause i dont like american beers much. Thanks mate. Great beer :chug:


----------



## Tony (21/12/07)

Scotty.... maybe you should add a drinkability status to the list so we know if the Ninny is ready to drink like everyone else..

I dont want to crack it and find its still carbing up.

cheers


----------



## head (22/12/07)

#16 Heads Irish Red.

I would suggest leaving for another couple of weeks folks. Tried it the other night again and had a light carbonation. I might have underprimed it a little but if you don't mind wait out and I will try another bottle in a week or so to see. Or you could try it now........

Cheers,
Head


----------



## Trent (22/12/07)

#5S
Keith's Foreign Extra Stout
This beer was one that I had last night at a xmas party, so I didnt really take any notes. It looked the part, and all the guests were impressed at the black beer! Lovely tan head that persisted well, nice chocolate and roast notes on the nose, med-full body, plenty of choc and roast flavours, good firm bitterness, it was an excellent stout, much better than the ones I have ever made. The ONLY problem was it was hotter than hades last night (or at least as muggy), and stout was probably not the right beer to be drinking. Atmosphere is part of what makes a beer, and due to my lack of foresight (actually, it was because the instructions said DRINK NOW), I didnt wait till we had a cooler night, which would have made the beer exceptional. I trust that this was a pilot batch for a Potter's seasonal???!!! If it was, you may never get rid of me up there!
Thanks very much for sharing
Trent


----------



## /// (22/12/07)

Tony said:


> Scotty.... maybe you should add a drinkability status to the list so we know if the Ninny is ready to drink like everyone else..
> 
> I dont want to crack it and find its still carbing up.
> 
> cheers



She should be carded up... just the ninny yeast to drop now...

I had the one and only one left last weekend and there was some chill haze.


----------



## Tony (22/12/07)

Thanks mate 

Im looking forward to trying a beer called "ninny" :lol: 

I have no idea what to expect so should be fun.

cheers


----------



## MHB (22/12/07)

I cracked my entry on Friday.
It's exactly what I was trying to make, a well carbonated (very spritzy) light APA in the LC bright ale style. Very much a sunny Sunday arvo refresher.

I would benefit from a bit more maturity and a week in the fridge but hook in any time you like.

MHB


----------



## Weizguy (22/12/07)

Tony said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying a beer called "ninny" :lol:
> 
> ...


Drinking the Ninny now. It's a great German-style lager. Plenty of hop flavour aroma and bitterness.

The chill haze is there but clears as it warms.

Thanks, Scotty. A pleasure shared is a pleasure doubled (brew day today).

Very niiiice, as Borat sez.

Les out


----------



## Tony (22/12/07)

I was in marks shop and timed it well to be there when he was cracking it.

Very nice beer too....... after a long week on a friday arvo i could have stayed and drank a dozen of them.

Still got my bottle in the case so will enjoy it for sure

cheers


----------



## goatherder (22/12/07)

#6 - Scotty's Ninny Lager

Looks like I'm not the only one drinking this tonight. A very pale straw colour with a bit of haze. The head is tight and white and laces well. Noble hop aromas abound. There are sweet malts up front along with a big hop flavour. The sweetness carries through to a nice malty finish. There is a touch of dry graininess in there which I'm sure will go with time. The bitterness is solid and the body is fullish with a dry finish. The carbonation is a touch underdone, I reckon my bottle needed another week or so. Top beer thanks Scotty, I needed a thirst quencher after a long day doing nothing. Wish I had a second one. Cheers.


----------



## goatherder (22/12/07)

#15 - Craig's American Rye

Pale golden and a bit hazy with a glass painting white head. Loads of citrus hop aroma with a little caramel malt behind it. There is a good hit of hop flavour up front which falls away nicely to reveal the some bready and toffee malt flavours. The malt flavour has a slight sweet finish to it yet the finish is still crisp, thanks to the bitterness and good carbonation. The rye is evident in the mouthfeel and melds superbly with the overall beer. A first rate beer thanks Craig, balanced, drinkable and very tasty.


----------



## Tony (22/12/07)

3. Goatherders Imperial Pils.

Poured with a fantastic creamy head which it held without a problem. Some Chill haze that cleared as it warmed up but i wasnt going to find out if stayed..... this was a beer to drink cold.
Fantastic creamy malt texture which tells me its "IMPERIAL" posibly a tad too much malt. BItterness backs it up and is smooth. I would have liked a bigger hop character...... more aroma in the finnish to go with all that luscious malt..

Bloody nice beer mate......, clean, very drinkable, perfect carb, great head retention and great ballance.

Thanks for the beer 

cheers


----------



## leeboy (23/12/07)

Tried Goathearders no.3 Imperial pils this arvo, thought it was quite a tasty drop.
Poured well with a nice large and fluffy head that had a great floral noble hoppy nose (Hallertau is my guess). Also could trace a chalky grain in the nose as with a bready character as expected in this style, not so sure about the chalky though. 

In the mouth it had quite a sweet and clean taste with delicate background hoppiness. Once swallowed though it had a long hop aftertaste which danced on my tongue for a long time (kudos goathearder). Overall I though this was a great beer and I could of used another to back it up. Strongly recommend and it's only my personal preferences that I would change if this were a beer that I would make for myself (emphasis on the personal preference because I though this was a very very good beer) is
1)	No chill haze 
2)	Less early addition hops and lots more late flavour and aroma

PS if in fact Im right about Hallertau it was great in a imperial pils. What did this come in at %wise? Was really impressed at how although you could taste the alcohol it didnt dominate


----------



## goatherder (23/12/07)

Cheers fellas, glad you enjoyed. The recipe was a bit of stab in the dark really. I just figured "make a pilsner like an IPA". Here's the recipe:

100% IMC Pils
mashed at 65 to 1.067
53 IBUs of Southern Cross at 60min
2 g/l Saaz at 30min
2 g/l Saaz at 10min
2 g/l Saaz at flameout
Dry hop with 1g/l Saaz plugs for 1 week at the end of primary
Total IBUs 65 - about 220g hops in a 27l batch
Wyeast 2001 at 10 deg for 3 weeks.
FG 1.017 - 6.4% abv plus priming sugar

Unfortunately it got no secondary time - it could have used a couple of weeks to clear and let the dry hops do their thing. I think it would be an easier beer to make if the Saaz hops weren't 2.2% AA - I put a crapload in and got next to no bitterness from them, hence the need for the big bittering shot.

Thanks for the constructive feedback, I reckon you are on the mark.


----------



## bigfridge (23/12/07)

Hi HAG's

Sampled one of my bottles today and can report that #4 is carbed up ok, but it will still benefit from a few days cold conditioning.

So, for best results pop it in the fridge for a week or two ...... then enjoy.

Or, close your eyes and drink it now !

Dave L


----------



## Tony (23/12/07)

Just poured one of the 2 bottles of GOlden ale i put in the case swap to see i its ready.

Its almost there!

Lowish carb and a wispy....alnost not there.... head of an alnost carbed up beer. Very impressed with the beer. This is a tops summer ale. It brewed from 1.048 or so down to 1.004 with very healthy US-05 at 18 deg in 4 days. It deposited 1 inch of yeast sediment through a blow off tube into a 2 liter apple juice bottle. 

The beer is crisp, clean witrh a plessent lingering bitterness on the back of your tongue that is what i was after.

A bit hazy but its young and was no chilled. the mix of amarillo and noble hops is great...... big but delicate hops that wont last forever.

from memmory i used Spalt, hersbrucker, amarillo and D-SAAZ ay varying times. Has worked out well.

I recon a scaled back verson would be a great session beer on tap. Actually..... this will do!

cheers

Edit: I will now list this beer as ready to drink if you want the hops fresh...... it has enough carb to be a tops drinking beer but is a bit young to hold a solid head.

leave 2 weeks if you want it a bit more carbed up and matured.

(I prime my beers to card slowly and be drinkable for a long time without over gassing)

cheers again


----------



## head (24/12/07)

3. Goatherders Imperial Pils.


Bit new to critiquing beers guys so bear with me. 

Nice Color, what I tend to expect from a pils. Head that lasted all the way to the end. Did not lace but that could be a glass issue on my behalf. Found it to be a nicely ballanced beer. As the beer warmed I found the after taste of the hops to be a little more pronounced and very enjoyable. 

All in all I found it a very enjoyable beer that I would happily drink again. Thanks to you Goatherder for making the special effort to get me a bottle to sample.


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/07)

#3 & #4 are both in the fridge.

Tony, the little chilli plant with the thinner leaves (habanero?) has 3 flowers already, and the medium-sized one looks like the Naga Jolokia you linked us to.

Both plants are doing well, with daily feeds of dilute complete nutrient solution.

BTW, Tony, I have a W3638 yeast sample for you, although you might want to culture one from my beer, when it's ready to drink.

Beerz
Les


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/07)

Yeast update for Sammus and me, and other yeast farmers:

4 - David L - Flying Dog Ale
18 - Shmick - Belgian Ardennes
19 - Leeboy - Fat Tyre
1 - Les - W3638 (Schneider weisse)
3 - Goathurter - W2001 (Urquell H strain)

Come on guys, there are more great yeasts. Please add to this list.

Beerz
Les


----------



## Offline (26/12/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> ...
> 3 - Goathurter - W2001 (Urquell H strain)
> 
> ...
> ...




Goathurter  what have you heard les that i have not :lol:


----------



## Sammus (26/12/07)

1 - Les - W3638 (Schneider weisse)
3 - Goathurter - W2001 (Urquell H strain)
4 - David L - Flying Dog Ale
5 - Keith AIPA - WY1028 London Ale
7 - Sammus - WY1968 London ESB Ale
18 - Shmick - Belgian Ardennes
19 - Leeboy - Fat Tyre
26 - Fingolfin - W1332 Northwest Ale


A few there so far!


----------



## leeboy (26/12/07)

Well the Christmas period was great and got to try a few brews. Here are my critiques

*6. Scotty - Ninny Lager*
This beer poured well and I realized I probably should of washed my glass before pouring (or the bottle wasnt cleaned adequately) There were floaty bits throughout. Would be interested to see if anyone else gets this or should i of just rinsed my glass? Other than that is was a good summer beer although it was cloudier than I would of expected. Quite non-descript but refreshing and easy drinking. OK carbonation, OK colour and good balance for a beer of this style which definitely has a European lager taste to it. Probably above average.

*5. Keith AIPA*
Bottle erupted upon opening. Gushed for 5 mins until I decided it was time to pour. Actually poured well and settled once poured. Held a dense think head throughout which laced the glass well however was too effervescent in the mouth for my liking. Definately a good one for practicing to burp the alphabet. Clear golden straw color with citrus hops roll over the thick creamy, bready malt body and a hint of alcohol. This beer was well-balanced and left a slow lingering bitterness on the palate. Would be great to try a less carbonated version. 

*21. Pok Golden Ale*
Slightly under carbonated and less aromatic than the Squires version but quite crisp and refreshing. Colour was a perfect straw for the style and had a good hop bitterness present. Needs more late addition hops. But not a bad effort for a kit brew though. Would like to see more Amarillo late on in this beer. But is a good lawn mower beer.

*28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale*

Pours a reddish copper body under a thin film of beige head that faded quickly. Nice toasted and slightly caramel malty nose with a distant floral hoppiness. A nice dry toasted malt flavor up font with a little graininess and some moderately bitter hops on the finish. Mouthfeel is medium bodied with a slightly husky texture and pleasant soft carbonation. A pleasant easy drinking Irish Red with lots of flavor. Improvements would be carbonation didnt hold a head for long. Other than that it was magic. I have only had the Irish Red at the Wig and Pen in Canberra and this was just a good in my opinion


----------



## /// (27/12/07)

Sammus said:


> 1 - Les - W3638 (Schneider weisse)
> 3 - Goathurter - W2001 (Urquell H strain)
> 4 - David L - Flying Dog Ale
> 5 - Keith AIPA - WY1028 London Ale
> ...



2124 - sorry whats my number?

Glad no one has died from a lager made by me. Never really made them and i was dammed if there was not going to be any hops in there!

Scotty


----------



## Trent (27/12/07)

1 - Les - W3638 (Schneider weisse)
3 - Goathurter - W2001 (Urquell H strain)
4 - David L - Flying Dog Ale
5 - Keith AIPA - WY1028 London Ale
7 - Sammus - WY1968 London ESB Ale
18 - Shmick - Belgian Ardennes
19 - Leeboy - Fat Tyre
26 - Fingolfin - W1332 Northwest Ale
2124 - sorry whats my number? 
11 - Trent (saison) WY3624, or whatever the regular saison yeast is

I tried my contribution last night, it is pretty much done carbing. It isnt as dry or tart as it tasted out of secondary, so MAYBE there is still a bit of priming sugar running around? Anyway, it isnt the best saison in the world, but it is drinking OK, and will be more approachable to those that dont like their beer dry and tart (but who likes a dry tart anyway?). Only came down to 1005 from 1047, was expectin 1002 
Hope someone enjoys it, looking forward to getting into a few more beers over the next week or so
All the best
Trent


----------



## Offline (28/12/07)

Just a list of brewers who have already suggested there beer is ready to drink. I know there are more than this that are ready, could you please add yours to the list if it is ready (plus any special instructions ie refrigerate for a week before drinking)


3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007. Ready to drink.
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07 DRINK NOW; 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5% DRINK NOW
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK


Mmm what to drink next

Offline


----------



## leeboy (28/12/07)

Tonight I tried...

*15 - Craig - American Rye *
This was quite a good beer of the APA variety with a bit of rye substituted into the grain bill. Did certainly add a little rye "bite or spice" however you best like to describe rye. This beer was still a little green, my bad. Guess I just wanted to try it too bad. Subsequently it didn't hold a head or lace the glass. My bad on that one. I thought the hop aroma was great and the in mouth feel spot on. Nice beer. Haven't had too many ryes so this certainly was a good experience and a very enjoyable one at that.
Lee


----------



## Tony (28/12/07)

Well i got through a few today.... working around the house on holidays needs a few beers to wash down the dust and sweat.

First up was Stephens English Pale Ale No. 24.

IU poured this beer cold into a glass and it was a bit over carbed. It frothed over the edge of the glass for a while so i just let it settle down on the drip tray. I de capped the secong half to let some fiz out. On first sniff i picked up a smell i king of dont like in beer. It reminded me of when i started brewing and firmented with kit yeast at high temp..... that hot firmentation smell. it sort of traslated into the taste too. I thought....... its cold..... let it warm up so i went and shoveled sand into the kids new sand pit with my old man and came back to it. Its was still cool but more like the temp it should be for an EPA. Some of the haze was gone but not all but i dont think haze is a problem. I cant see it once i drink it. The taste was still there. I did some serious sniffing to see if it was hops ect but it still cam back to that character im not keen on. I finnished the bottle and it was a well made beer, nice bitterness, malt ballance, smooth mouthfeel but it just had that taste. Id be interested to know what yeast and temp this was brewed with and at?

No.25 Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale.

Poured this cool as well to start and got a beer the same colour ar Tooheys old and very clear. very impressive apperance. The head faded to almost nothing fairly quickly but that could have been my glass. It was very light boddied.... almost thin si id say this is where the head went. Perfect carb, light and smooth roast character with some residual sweetness which holds the bitterness up well in the light body. well ballanced. It has a dusty taste in the background that i got all the way through the bottle as it warmed up. Not sure if it was hops or yeast but i think it was both. I could pick up some light hops in there and i think some yeast character added to it but it was definatly a dust flavour. Other that that it was a great beer that was drank and enjoyed. Once again i would be interested to know hops and yeast in this beer.... was it brewed with Nottingham?

No. 21 Poc - Golden ale thing 

I cracked this one and had a sniff and liked the aroma from the bottle. It was fresh, clean and aromatic. Poured it in a clean glass and the beer was well carbed.... perhabs a tad low, clear and aromatic to the nose. The head didnt last long and on first tasting i was presented with the memory of extract brews. Was it an extract brew Poc? It had that sweet slick finish you get from malt extract, and none of the grainy wholesum mouthfeel you get from a mash beer. The beer was well ballanced, but tending towards the hops. My first taste saw green hops in the mouth but after that it was very nice. clean, crisp and flavourful. didnt hold much of a head but was a good beer non the less. Well done.

Thanks for tha bees folks.......Its great to sample other peoples wares.

cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/12/07)

Tony said:


> No. 21 Poc - Golden ale thing
> 
> I cracked this one and had a sniff and liked the aroma from the bottle. It was fresh, clean and aromatic. Poured it in a clean glass and the beer was well carbed.... perhabs a tad low, clear and aromatic to the nose. The head didnt last long and on first tasting i was presented with the memory of extract brews. Was it an extract brew Poc? It had that sweet slick finish you get from malt extract, and none of the grainy wholesum mouthfeel you get from a mash beer. The beer was well ballanced, but tending towards the hops. My first taste saw green hops in the mouth but after that it was very nice. clean, crisp and flavourful. didnt hold much of a head but was a good beer non the less. Well done.
> 
> cheers



Hey Tony.

'twas a extract beer, at the moment I am still building my AG brewery so still fiddling with cans of goo etc. The reciepe is on the back of the bottle tag, it is the on that MHB has made up. I wanted to put something in that most would enjoy and not offened and allow me to see what everyone else is doing. 

As im in asia at the moment (in the north of thailand at the moment....off to ride elephants tomorrow  ) I haven't had a chance to drink any of the swap beers, hopefully all will be good.

On the note of the carbonation, this was my first go at bulk priming so aslong as it didnt completely fail then all is good i guess.

Would love some more feedback.

Pok


----------



## schooey (29/12/07)

Howdy Folks,

Hope everyone had a good Chrissy. Just a quick note to give you all a heads up that you might want to stick my entry #23 in your fridge now. I cracked one today and its carbed fairly high already. It's not bad drinking at the moment, but could do with a week or two extra in the fridge to be better.


Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## Tony (29/12/07)

Had a couple today while i was working on some "projects" in my garage.

28. Colin Hassell - Irish Red Ale.
Poured a fantastic clear ruby red with a firm tan head that subsided to a nice wispy lace that complimented the colour of the beer well. Smooth clean flavour with a hint of hops in the background behind some deep caramel and subdued roast malt character. Great for style. It doesnt have that crystal sweetnes which is perfect... its deeper and roastier without being roast if you know what i mean.
I really enjoyed this well made beer........ Thanks Colin.

22. Loftboy - Hahn clone.
This Beer poured nice and clear with a nice head..... carbed perfectly. Sweetness from extract on in the mouth but a nice bitterness and carbonation ballances it well. Some fresh hops on the nose and tonge round out a good clean beer. It may have that extract thing happening but the main thing to making a good beer is a good yeast character to suit the beer style. This didnt have any odd yeast character which was great.
Nice beer..... thanks.

Cheers


----------



## leeboy (30/12/07)

*14 - Punter- American Amber*

This was a very well presented beer. Perfect for colour (and i mean perfect) carbonation was spot on. Laced the glass beautifully. For an american Amber though i thought the grain bill was a bit unbalanced. Tasted a lot of roasted/toasted characters even toffee which suggests that there wasn't any crystal in their because I could not taste any residual sweetness. Had the body of what i would expect an english amber to have. Kind of like that of old speckled hen. To me the malty body of the beer masked the hop character which smelt great, I just couldn't taste much of it due to the big in your face choc malt character. Others will probably love this beer! As I mentioned before colour A1, Carbonation A1 and aroma hops A1.
Lee


----------



## Punter (30/12/07)

leeboy said:


> *14 - Punter- American Amber*
> 
> This was a very well presented beer. Perfect for colour (and i mean perfect) carbonation was spot on. Laced the glass beautifully. For an american Amber though i thought the grain bill was a bit unbalanced. Tasted a lot of roasted/toasted characters even toffee which suggests that there wasn't any crystal in their because I could not taste any residual sweetness. Had the body of what i would expect an english amber to have. Kind of like that of old speckled hen. To me the malty body of the beer masked the hop character which smelt great, I just couldn't taste much of it due to the big in your face choc malt character. Others will probably love this beer! As I mentioned before colour A1, Carbonation A1 and aroma hops A1.
> Lee



Cheers Lee,
Thanks for the feedback.
There is actually a truckload of crystal in there. 
Yes it is balanced more towards the malt than hops. 
I will post the recipe for people to scrutinise when I pull
it out.
This is exactly the feedback im after to improve my brewing.
Thanks mate.


----------



## puffer_pics (30/12/07)

*The first beer of the swap for me .. 14. Punter - American Amber Ale.*
Poured 2 glasses two for me of course!!! A nice beer overall i really enjoyed it
A Clear Coppery~Brown coloured beer with an off-white ~ light tan coloured very fine head , good head retention. A Citrusy hop aroma as expected with a light toffee background aroma is present. Carbonation is just right. A Lingering citrusy bitterness on the tounge with a light caramel flavour present. Although tastes like a dryish finish maybe due to the bitterness
I enjoyed Punter, Thanks for your beer Good to see you again after all these years Cheers Colin


----------



## leeboy (31/12/07)

A couple more to report on...

*8. MHB - LCBA clone*
Poured a lovely straw colour and was very clean. Lacking slightly in carbonation at this point however this will obviously improve over time. Held a head about way down so those who can keep their hands off another 2 weeks probably would be great for this beer. Great refreshing beer that looked and tasted pretty damn close to LCBA. The hop aroma was present and residual sweetness that you expect from LC was also there. Very nice beer, I should of waited another few weeks.

*10. Tony - Golden ale*
Poured well with a lovely pale golden colour. Not quite as clean as the other two beers in this review but still a mighty fine, transparent beer. The highlight of this beer for me was the in mouth feel. Definitely a good malt and hop bite on the tongue that persisted a little longer than most of this style. Carbonation not quite there yet however getting close and a pleasant beer for a day like yesterday. 

*22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone*
Poured a beautiful golden straw colour with good carbonation. Didnt lace the glass but held a head the whole way down. Very clean, very crisp and to the point. Good malt body with a distant hop zest. Great and to style for a lager.

*20. Danny Boy - Scottish Heavy*
This beer poured a hazy dark brown with an minimal fizzy tan head that mostly lasted with fair lacing. It had a rich sweet malt aroma with a strong earthy note, rich malt flavor, nice carmal sweetness balanced by a good dry smoky peat quality. Medium to full smooth body. Flavor was a good toasted balance of bitter and sweet with an average bittersweet finish of moderate duration. Good beer overall. Clarity could be improved slightly otherwise very well balanced. Id like to know how this came in %wise. Didnt taste that strong but these beer usually are and the darker malts tend to mask the alcohol content well.


----------



## stephen (1/1/08)

Tony said:


> Well i got through a few today.... working around the house on holidays needs a few beers to wash down the dust and sweat.
> 
> First up was Stephens English Pale Ale No. 24.
> 
> ...


Tony

You are quite correct in the assumption that this was fermented at a rather high temp - actually got up to 26 before I could muster some control over it - unfortunately damage was already done. As for over carbing I find it quite difficult to believe as it was bulk primed at 60 gm after 2 weeks in cold conditioning with a 2 week ferment: But then again stranger things have happened...


----------



## Insight (1/1/08)

5. Keith 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5%

This was a killer beer. Tastes like a slightly drier version of Coopers Best Extra Stout. There's not a thing I would change on this. 


25 Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale

Strong metallic taste which I found it tough to get past. Are you treating your water?


----------



## Trent (1/1/08)

Gday all
Had a bit of a stomach bug over the silly season, so wasnt really drinking. Thankfully, a new year bought a new tummy, so I had the two 3's tonight (one from each swap case).

#3 Goatherder's Imperial Pilsner
Poured a lovely straw colour, with a really dense, white head that looked really, really nice. The bubbles were kinda large, and the head dissipated before I had gotten through half the glass, though it could have been oils on my mouth. Or something.
PLenty of malt and hops on the nose, smelt really nice. Fairly sweet malt on the palate, to be honest, probably not QUITE enough bitterness there to balance it out like a czech pilsner, but still a fair bit of bitterness present, enough to keep it from being cloying. I would also like to have seem some more flavour hops in there, but to be honest, lagers are not my strong point, so that could make it too unbalanced. The alcohol was well hidden, though had a moderate warming effect as you drank onwards. there was some chill haze evident, but that was no real problem. 
Overall, a very nice beer, that I think could be improved with some more hops, but was far from problematic. Clean and well made, it was a very nice beer to finish the first day of the year with.
Thanks for sharing
Trent


----------



## goatherder (2/1/08)

19 - Leeboy's American Amber Ale

There was plenty of carbonation in this one - it took me a few minutes to get a glass poured. As a result the head was enourmous and well lasting. The colour is copperish with excellent clarity. There is a good balance of citrus American hops on the nose along with some caramel malt and a slight tartness in the background. The tartness continued and was quite pronounced up front in the mouth, bordering on sourness. I suspect a mild infection which would also explain the huge carbonation and the super dryness. I had a close look at the bottle and there was a faint ring around the shoulder, also a good sign of infection. Behind all this, there is quite a nice malt flavour with a hint of graininess. This was going to be a very nice beer but it looks like I've scored a bung bottle. Cheers Leeboy, I look forward to your next contribution.


----------



## goatherder (2/1/08)

12 - Peve's Golden Ale

Golden in colour, brilliantly clear with a smallish white head. There are some nice tropical fruit and citrus hop aromas with some background maltiness. The flavour is a clean balance of hops and slightly sweet malt with a hint of dusty graininess in the background. The bitterness and carbonation are perfect. This is a great session beer thanks Peve, much enjoyed. Is this the same beer as the NSW swap?


----------



## leeboy (2/1/08)

Thanks for the feedback Goatherder. Not sure how wide spread that infection is. I had two spare bottles and just had one to see what mine was like and it seemed ok. Will be interesting to see who else has bad ones. Guess it was probably bad not to of bottled for over 4 years and then enter beer in a case swap. Sorry Goatherder! Others I'd like to hear from to see if its just a bottle here and there or not.
Lee


----------



## Tony (2/1/08)

Can i ask a silly question.

Who.... well which number is the 2 x stubbies. It has some letter code on it (not going downstairs again to see) just making sure what im drinking.

cheers


----------



## head (2/1/08)

I think it was number 20


----------



## bigfridge (2/1/08)

leeboy said:


> Thanks for the feedback Goatherder. Not sure how wide spread that infection is. I had two spare bottles and just had one to see what mine was like and it seemed ok. Will be interesting to see who else has bad ones. Guess it was probably bad not to of bottled for over 4 years and then enter beer in a case swap. Sorry Goatherder! Others I'd like to hear from to see if its just a bottle here and there or not.
> Lee



Hi Lee,

I had your bottle last night and I am afraid that I have to agree with Scott - although my sourness was pronounced. It was very sour and highly carbonated.

There were no other tell-tale signs so I suspect that the bottle had picked up some lactic bugs.

But I will agree with you that bottling is the pits !

Dave


----------



## Trent (3/1/08)

#4 bigfridge's AIPA
Wow, quite a lively pourer this one, with a good 1/3 of the glass headstand! The bubbles were quite large to start with, and back off as the beer warms, but it is definitely carbonated on the high side. Quite clear, and a beautiful orange colour, as most good AIPA's are.
The aroma is great, plenty of american citrusy hops, with an almost tropical fruit note there, and some definite yeastiness, plus a touch of grassiness that I find sometimes in highly hopped beers. The grassiness isnt offensive, per se, and I must say it reminds me quite a bit of the aroma of some of the Flying Dog ales I was lucky enough to try recently. From memory, those beers also exhibited an amount of yeastiness, so I can only assume it is a trait of the Flying Dog yeast.
Sweet malt up front, that gives way to the hoppiness, then feint grassiness, then yeastiness, and finally, a firm bitterness that lasts right through and helps dry out the finish. I find the yeastiness a little offputting, but overall this is an excellent example of an AIPA, I just like em a little cleaner (and we all know that 1056 puts out almost NO yeasty characters).
The hops and malt are balanced, and it is decidedly bitter, I have had several commercial examples of this style in the US, and this stands up to many of those. The 7.3% alcohol is well hidden, though by the end of the bottle you can feel it. The substantial maltiness is negated by the dry and bitter finish, and I have drunk this whole bottle WAY too quickly and easily. if I had another in the fridge, I would probably do myself some damage!
I am not super keen on the yeasty characters, but it certainly adds a "je ne sais quoi" to the beer, and I am definitely a fan. 
Full bodied, but finishes dry. Hoppy, but well balanced. Yeasty, but it just adds character. The carbonation needs addressing, but that is a very minor complaint. 
Mate, without trying to blow smoke up your arse, I would have to say that this is one of the best non commercial beers that I have had in a looong time, thanks very much for sharing.
All the best
Trent


----------



## goatherder (3/1/08)

2 - offline's APA

Deep amber in colour, a little haze with a big well lasting head. Lots of lime and grapefruit aromas on the nose with a touch of sweetness behind it. The hop flavours lead, enhanced by the sharp carbonation which is followed by a soft sweet malt. The sweetness falls away to leave a crisp bitter finish, very balanced and dry enough to keep it well drinkable. Thanks offline, this is an exceptionally well made beer, full of flavour and easy to drink. Cheers.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (3/1/08)

Heads - Irish Red

Can't say it was much of a Irish Red but this is one of the beers I have most enjoyed from the case.


The aroma reminded me of a chocolate milk, hmmm yummy, a little bit of yeasty character and a low fruitiness from hops.

A very light tan head with med/fine bubbles that lasted for ages sitting on an amber/orange hued beer that was quite hazy.

The beer has light chocolate flavour. The bitterness is on the money, it balances the malt well, combining with the creamy mouthfeel to create a finish that is delightful. There is a hint of a grain flavour that in the past I have associated with extended mashing times or weird arse mash profiles, but it is not out of control (I hope someone else can enlighten me - I'd love to know). Balance between hops and malt great. There is a little bit of a yeast character which I can take or leave, if you want to get rid of it, lower your fermentation temperature and rack the beer as soon as the primary fermentation is complete. (On reflection I think I would probably change to a cleaner yeast, I think the beer would be a little easier drinking if you used something cleaner like US-56 or even the wyeast bavarian lager yeast 2206, but if you prefer the complexity of the yeast character leave it there - it's a personal choice thing.)

Medium to med/high carbonation. Body is light but seems a little bit bigger with the carbonation level. Creamy texture makes this beer a pleasure to drink.

I don't know that you would do exceptionally well in a competition as an Irish Red, but this beer is made for enjoying and it's very much my cup of tea.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Trent (4/1/08)

#26 n00ch's Foreign Export
Obviously poured a nice colour of jet black, was pretty much opaque, and had a nice tan head that lasted... right up until I got stuck into my home made sausage roll and bbq sauce!
Roasty, chocolatey aroma with a hint of licorice, and more than a hint of fruitiness from the esters. Lovely chocolatey roast flavour, with a late note of licorice, medium-high bitterness, and plenty of fruity esters. I finishes a bit dry, but still sweet enough to fall into the tropical spectrum of the style (and allow the fruitiness!). 
Quite a tasty beer, I really, really enjoyed it, though you DID manage to make me swallow part of a hop flower, ya bastard! Apart from that, it was an excellent beer, thanks for sharing.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Sammus (4/1/08)

Trent said:


> though you DID manage to make me swallow part of a hop flower, ya bastard!



did you get a buzz from it?  Recently I had stored some hops in the fridge next to the butter - I used the resultant hop smelling butter to cook before heading to uni once and ended up with a pretty strong buzz that kicked in about 1-2hrs later, and lasted for about 2 or 3 hours. Coulda been a coincidence I guess, it made me move the hops though, I couldn't work!


----------



## goatherder (4/1/08)

Sammus said:


> did you get a buzz from it?  Recently I had stored some hops in the fridge next to the butter - I used the resultant hop smelling butter to cook before heading to uni once and ended up with a pretty strong buzz that kicked in about 1-2hrs later, and lasted for about 2 or 3 hours. Coulda been a coincidence I guess, it made me move the hops though, I couldn't work!




Sure they were hops Sam?


----------



## Trent (4/1/08)

#19 Leeboy's AAA
Hate to say it mate, but my bottle was in accordance with the other 2 reports. The colour was absolutely beautiful, but the aroma was phenolic and sour, as was the flavour. Crystal clear it was too, but heavily overcarbed. No need to tell ya where to be more careful with sanitation, as I am sure that ya already know. I look forward to the next case's contribution from you though.
All the best
Trent


----------



## n00ch (5/1/08)

Sorry about the hop flower Trent, must eat your greens though. However...that beer was for the NSW Xmas case swap beer not the HAG one  

I know the AIPA I put in the HAG swap was dark but I was aiming for something a little less then jet black :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## bigfridge (5/1/08)

Hi Trent,

Thanks for your kind words - the smoke feels rather nice !

Needless to say I agree with pretty much all that you have said. It was my first attempt at the style based on trying about 20 different IPA's when I was in Denver last year.

As a first attempt it does need some fine tuning, particularly as it was my first:

- batch of AIPA
- use of the Flying Dog yeast
- dry hopping with Columbus (aka Tomahawk) hops

The carbonation issue is a bit of a surprise, but on the other hand it isn't. The Flying Dog yeast took off like a rocket in the starter and then took 3 weeks to chew through the gravity. It was still 1.018 a week before the swap and slowly dropped a point per day to be bottled at 1.012.

I bulk primed on the light side as I was worried that it still had a few points to go. I tried a bottled at the end of Dec and the carbonation was fine so I relaxed a little about sending out 'bottle bombs'.

Looks like your bottle either got more than its fair share of the priming or it has continued to work in the bottle. 

For those interested in such details the recipe was:

86% Maris Otter
10% IMC Munich
4% Crystal Malt - 80L (150 EBC)

Bittered to 68 IBU's with:

Horizon (60 min) 47 IBU 
Goldings, East Kent (10 min) 5 IBU 
Columbus (Tomahawk) (10 min) 10 IBU 
Santiam (10 min) 6 IBU 

120.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) Dry Hopped for the 50 litre batch


Thanks again for the detailed feedback,

Dave



Trent said:


> #4 bigfridge's AIPA
> Wow, quite a lively pourer this one, with a good 1/3 of the glass headstand! The bubbles were quite large to start with, and back off as the beer warms, but it is definitely carbonated on the high side. Quite clear, and a beautiful orange colour, as most good AIPA's are.
> The aroma is great, plenty of american citrusy hops, with an almost tropical fruit note there, and some definite yeastiness, plus a touch of grassiness that I find sometimes in highly hopped beers. The grassiness isnt offensive, per se, and I must say it reminds me quite a bit of the aroma of some of the Flying Dog ales I was lucky enough to try recently. From memory, those beers also exhibited an amount of yeastiness, so I can only assume it is a trait of the Flying Dog yeast.
> Sweet malt up front, that gives way to the hoppiness, then feint grassiness, then yeastiness, and finally, a firm bitterness that lasts right through and helps dry out the finish. I find the yeastiness a little offputting, but overall this is an excellent example of an AIPA, I just like em a little cleaner (and we all know that 1056 puts out almost NO yeasty characters).
> ...


----------



## goatherder (5/1/08)

4 - bigfridge's IPA

Plenty of carbonation in this one, it took two pours to get it into the glass. The head started a monsterous large bubbled affair but pulled back to a one finger tight foam with good lacing. The beer was a nice deep amber colour with some haze, to be expected in the style. There is a wonderful hop aroma - not your classic cascade number. There's some lemon citrus notes along with some softer floral aromas. The hop flavour really stands out - it is the first thing that you taste and lasts long into the finish. I struggle to get this kind of flavour in my beers. A sweet caramel malt flavour emerges in the mid palate and complements the hops perfectly. I get a hint of dusty yeast in the finish, not too distracting though. The bitterness is firm but not harsh and well balances the malt sweetness which emerges towards the finish. I hope you like smoke David, 'cause there is some more coming from this direction. A magnificent beer, thank you.

edit: I just poured the end of the bottle into the glass - no hazier than the rest of the bottle! This yeast sticks to the bottom of the bottle like tar.


----------



## goatherder (5/1/08)

27 - michael mosely's IPA

I lost the review I wrote of this one the other night so I'm going from memory. The colour was a deepish amber and the clarity was quite good. The head poured OK but didn't stick around. There was some hop aroma - typical citrus and fruit of the american hops. My wife reckoned she got lychees, but she's a little better at "name the aroma" than I am. The hop flavour was mild up front and was followed by some caramel malts. There was a weird metallic type tasted in the finish which didn't quite fit. I also got some yeast character towards the back end - quite a dusty type of taste. Which yeast did you use? The carbonation could have been a little higher which might have helped the head retention. The bitterness was on the low side for style but still quite balanced. Overall, not a bad attempt at the style and worth a try. Thanks for contributing Michael.


----------



## Trent (5/1/08)

#8 Mark's LCBA Clone
This beer poured a magnificent gold colour, and was crystal clear. The carbonation was fairly high, and it had a nice white head. Sweet malt on the nose, reminsent of a kit, but doesnt have that real kit twang, along with some lemony hops and a bit of yeast character. 
Quite a light bodied beer, with medium bitterness, sweet malt and lemony hops make a moderate appearance. I cannot recall tryinbg LCBA except at Bitter and Twisted, (memory not so great from there!) so I cannot comment on it's likeness, but I have to say that this is quite a nice beer. It has an easy drinkability to it, light body and flavour. I can pick that it had a kit used as the base, but obviously has something better than just sugar put in there, and you have used a good yeast.
While it isnt my favourite beer of the case so far, I think that it will be the standout extract based beer, it is super clean, well made and flavourful - but mainly, it is going to be a fantastic beer for your customers to make easily, from a kit, and with next to no fuss. If I had known you could make beers of this quality when I was brewing extract, I may not have gone all grain!
That extract twang comes out a bit more (to me at least) as it warms, but I cannot really fault this beer, excellent work, Mark.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Trent (5/1/08)

Mitch
Sorry I got the review in the wrong thread :lol: I killed myself laughing when I read your post - the mrs didnt find it so funny though. I guess jokes arent so funny when ya have to explain them, and ESPECIALLY not when they disturb her from survivor! I will post it in the NSW thread.
Sammus, I too, think that those hops may have been something else. Your housemate didnt cook them in the said butter? Was it green? Thankfully, n00ch only left me with a little hop flower to swallow, so there was no buzz going - at least, not from the hops. I'm not inviting you to use my house fridge though, goodness knows how the mrs would react to hop butter :lol:
David, glad you liked the review, and am even gladder that goatherder came to the same conclusion, lest I be accused of favouritism!
All the best
Trent


----------



## Trent (5/1/08)

#2 Offline's APA
Very highly carbonated, I got almost half beer and half foam with a careful pour. I still have 4 fingers of head, and it doesn't look like abating 
Nice deep orange-y colour that is slightly hazy. I get citrusy hops and yeast on the nose, with some carmael like malts.
Flavour is definitely yeasty, almost as if the yeast were under stress (and possibly didnt finish fermenting fully before bottling?) There is some caramel malt showing through, and also some american hops, but for me it is predominantly the yeast character, which I think I am at least reasonably sensitive to.
Bitterness is medium, and it finishes kinda sweet, another thing that makes me think maybe it didnt fully attenuate out. 
The colour is great, and you have obviously thrown plenty of hops at it in the back end, but I think that there has been some kind of fermentation problem that is detracting from the beer overall. It is clean, and not infected at all, and far from undrinkable, it is just not quite as good as it could be.
I have no idea of your brewing experience and methods, but everything is obviously fairly sound, I would just look at pitching rates and yeast health, as in my opinion that is where the beer has been let down. Actually, as it warms, there is almost a feint phenolic taste right at the back of the palate. All things I think plenty of healthy yeast will fix.
Thanks for sharing
All the best
Trent


----------



## Trent (5/1/08)

Heyyyyy
It looks like I am now over 1000 posts  And trying to calcliate just when it was done, I think it was my misdirected post about n00ch making me swallow part of a hop flower! Oooohhh, you are never gonna live it down now :lol: 
Trent
PS How the hell did I make 1000 posts? Surely what i have to say cant be that important that I force it onto the world 1000 times?!? Sincere aplogies :lol:
edit spelling


----------



## goatherder (5/1/08)

hey, me too Trent! I only just noticed when you mentioned it. I suppose it's easy to rack them up with meaningless contributions like this one...


----------



## puffer_pics (5/1/08)

*19 - Leeboy's American Amber Ale*


Was very clear in the bottle before it was open once opened it was a super hazy beer probably from the stirring up of the yeast on the bottom. I opened the bottle and lost about of the bottle from overflowing from being over carbonated. Rough head held for the duration of the glass I poured.
Citrusy and a background acidic aroma sort of like in a Belgian beer.
Fairly dry on the palette light bodied, light copper in colour. I suspect another beer with an infection. 
Looking forward to the next beer I try of yours !

Cheers Colin


----------



## m_peve (6/1/08)

12 - Peve - American Pale (Golden)

Been very disorganised with Xmas. Resurfacing now. Mine is ready to drink.

Goatherder - Yes, same recipe. Different batch.

Pete


----------



## /// (6/1/08)

Yep - had the last bottle of Ninny on Friday, would move on this beer now. Now whilst you have all been very kind no need for smoke on this one.... the 6 different hops in the end make for an 'interesting' outcome...

Scotty


----------



## Sammus (6/1/08)

cracked one of mine (7 - some kind of english ale). I wasn't particularly impressed with it TBH - it's a style that I enjoy, but also a first attempt at brewing, and a first go of the yeast. Also a first attempt at bulk priming, and as a result I think the priming isn't quite right. It poured with lots of head, but didnt taste particularly overcarbed. So I'm guess if it was poured with a little more care it could be a little too fizzy for the style.

Anywho, as with most beers, I'd say the longer you leave it the better, but it's certainly drinkable now and I'm looking forward for some feedback from anyone experienced with this style.

Oh and Trent - I think I heard somewhere that you and your uncannily sensitive taste buds aren't the biggest fan of this yeast (1968) - so hopefully you can look past it when you post any feedback you have 

Sam


----------



## Tony (6/1/08)

Cracked my Ninny a bit ago. Just finnished the first glass.
I feel like someone slapped me in the face with a sap soaked pine tree branch.
Big malty pressence shadowed by a big an aggressive piney hop punch. But its smooth and drinkable. The bitterness is up front and firm and the hops just stay in your mouth, its like eating a chilli, the heat lingers for some time after. I have never eaten a full hop flower but i recon if i ate a cascade one with a pine cone to boot this would be close. 
Carb is perfect, held a head to the death, its hot steamy and im cleaning out my brew rig, and this beer fits the bill after dinner. a sipping beer to skull. Perfect.

Im impressed. THis is what i was aimimg for with the sheep shagger in the NSW swap but with NZ hops. only i ended up with more malt whish muted that lingering hop punch.

GReat beer, these are the beers i entered the swap to try, great ninny stuff.

cheers


----------



## Tony (6/1/08)

23. Schooey - NS summer ale.

I put it in the fridge a week ago when you said it was over carbed. finnished cleaning my brew rig and opened the fridge to find something to bach up scottys ninny lager........ they are big boots to fill 
Found No. 23 and on looking at my list, its a NS summer ale. perfect!.
poured slightly over carbed but not that bad. had to wipe an inch of foamy head off the top and top up once to get a great glass of beer. Straw coloured and fairy clear. a touch of hop haze i expect... did you use flowers, they do that so its not a problem with the beer. beer laced as i drank it. clean sweet malt, could have been maltier and a tad darker, with a firm well ballanced bitterness. good ballance of hop flavour to aroma. This is a dificult hop to get the ballance with on its own. If you go too much one way its over powering but this is just right. smooth and refreshing. no nasty yeast flavours ect, a clean nice easy drinking beer. Well done mate!
one thing i would do is add 3 or 4% JW caramalt to bring the colour and malt profile up a bit to helt the hops out a tad. perhape even 10%munich in there too.
Other than that, one of the better beers ive had in the swaps.

cheers


----------



## schooey (6/1/08)

Cheers Tony. Yep, used all flowers, all NS. Next time I make it I might give the Cara a go.

Cheers,

Schooey.

Note to all: This beer is pretty much ready to go if you want to give it a run.


----------



## Tony (6/1/08)

I had this one earlier in the day while i was brewing

2. offline - APA.
Poured a nice deep amber and was carbed perfectly. HEld a nice head all the way dowm and was fairly clear..... some hop haze i suspect from the hops i picked up in it.
It had that charactistic "pine" hop flavour and aroma to it that i think APA should have. The beer had a sweet malty profile with a nice firm bitterness to back it up which made it very drinkable. 
I find this "american" character a bit tyring after about 2 glasses so im glad thats all that fits in a long neck. but thats me. I dont like APA's but i did like this beer for what it is and it was a good one IMO. Scottys Ninny was very pinney but was different. It had something else that i cant put my finger on that didnt fatigue me as much while drinking it.

I would love to know what the hop schedules in both these beers were for my own personal records. PM me if its a secret... i wont tell!

cheers and good beer offline, thanks


----------



## loftboy (8/1/08)

Tony said:


> 22. Loftboy - Hahn clone.
> This Beer poured nice and clear with a nice head..... carbed perfectly. Sweetness from extract on in the mouth but a nice bitterness and carbonation ballances it well. Some fresh hops on the nose and tonge round out a good clean beer. It may have that extract thing happening but the main thing to making a good beer is a good yeast character to suit the beer style. This didnt have any odd yeast character which was great.
> Nice beer..... thanks.





leeboy said:


> 22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone
> Poured a beautiful golden straw colour with good carbonation. Didnt lace the glass but held a head the whole way down. Very clean, very crisp and to the point. Good malt body with a distant hop zest. Great and to style for a lager.




Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm glad you liked them.

This was one I tried to keep really simple to make sure I get the basics of brewing down pat. After all, this was only my 5th batch ever since taking up HB  

For those that are interested, this was the goo 'schedule'

1.7kg Morgans Stockmans Draught mixed as per directions (i.e. water no hotter than 70 deg C.)
1.5kg Black Rock Light Malt Extract
Steeped with POR tea bag (10gm's ? - whatever MHB's standard tea bag is)
In primary for 7 days, along with the POR tea bag
Transferred to secondary & added hersbrucker tea bag plug. 7 days in secondary.

SG 1043 (7 Oct 07)
FG 1013 (21 Oct 07)
4.4% ABV

Bottled 21 Oct 07 with 2 Coopers carb drops per bottle.

Cheers,

David.

P.S. Not sure that my beer came out exactly in the style of Hahn Premium, but it appears to be very drinkable which is all that matters to me.


----------



## Punter (8/1/08)

Unfortunatly David I wont be able to sample
your contribution  
I had your bottle on the shed floor next to Niftys from the 
NSW swap ready to put in the fridge when there was room.
3.00am this morning, BOOM. Ran to the shed with cricket
bat in hand ready to smack a theif stealing my gear.
No theif but alot of broken glass and beer on the floor.
Looks like Niftys beer exploded and took the side of Davids bottle with it.


10. Tonys Golden Ale.

Poured hazy with a thin head. Nice clean fruity/hoppy aroma.
Good hoppy flavour with a nice maltiness to back it up.
An enjoyable beer Tony.
Cheers.


8. Marks Bright Ale

Straw gold colour with a thin white head and good carb.
I was expecting a big hop punch from this, but it wasnt to be.
I have never had a LC Bright Ale before, so I dont know why I was expecting it.
Light body with a subtle hop flavour and aroma.
I have to agree with Trent. If I knew when I was extract brewing that you could make
a kit beer this nice and clean, maybe I would never have gone AG.
Great beer, thanks.


19. Leeboys American Amber.

Good phssst on opening. Very highly carbed. Poured 1/3 beer the rest was foam.
Was looking forward to this beer Lee, I wanted to do a side by side taste with mine.
I didnt get the sourness that others have found, but mine had a very sweet/fruity aroma.
Good amber colour that was pretty hazy. Cant taste much apart from a lot of 
sweetness. Light body. Good head.
Sorry mate, but I couldnt finish this beer. Was just way too sweet.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## puffer_pics (8/1/08)

8. Mark's Little Creatures Bright Ale


Carbonation med-med high , Head lasted about way through the glass.
Great Aroma, light hop aroma and pleasant sweet malt complementing the hops.
Very light body and flavour.
Like punter was expecting more bitterness and heavier bodied beer. This however is a beer great for one of our hot Feb. afternoons after work that we will be experiencing soon enough.
Very well made and a lovely flavour, I cant taste any off flavours at all. 
Id likes to see it a little more bitter and maltier version of this.
Very nice beer indeed, Thanks for the beer Mark.

Cheers Colin


----------



## MHB (8/1/08)

> Like punter was expecting more bitterness and heavier bodied beer. This however is a beer great for one of our hot Feb. afternoons after work that we will be experiencing soon enough.



I think they call that the "Little Creatures Pale Ale"  

Thanks for the feedback guys; I am pretty happy with this one for a K&K recipe, I'm sure it will make a lot of punters happy over summer - and thats what it's designed for.

Enjoying the beers!

MHB


----------



## schooey (8/1/08)

18: Shmicks Belgian Spiced Golden monster..

Mayyyyyyyyte !!! Not a style I drink, but I think I'm going to have to start playing with some recipes soon. My bottle was a tad undercarbed, and it didn't really hold much of a head, but the head bit may have been my glass. Apart from that, I loved the big flavour of this beer, it was great, but not overpowering for a 9% beer. loved the spices, I'm guessing cloves and coriander were two of them. All in all, a very smooth, easy drinking well balanced beer. Thanks.


----------



## Sammus (8/1/08)

Tony said:


> 15. (no line) Goatherder's Czech Dark Lager.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



Hmm.. I was looking forward to both of these after reading tony's rave review... was a little disappointed when I went looking for them and realised I was they mustve been from another swap!


----------



## Tony (8/1/08)

ahhhh bugger..... i dont feel so bad cause im not hte first to do it.

TRrent beat me to it 

Will move it !

cheers.

PS.... they were good


----------



## Tony (8/1/08)

4. David L - AIPA.

There must be something wrong with me!

What does everyone see in these American hops. I just cant take to them.

The beer poured a tad over carbed but thats all good in a big beer. means i can drink it slower and it wont go flat on me. It was hazy (hop have by the look of it) and a nice orange light copper colour, nuch the same as my sheep shagger in the nsw swap. It was cold when i poured it and was harch to taste so i left it 5 min to settle.

once it warmed up the malt came through a bit more, it was a nice creamy sweet malt that was just noticable through the firm but pleasant bitterness that bit the tongue well. I dont know what to say about the hops..... they were "american"...... not unplesant ans i enjoyed the beer..... drank the lot of the bottle, but i just dont like the american hops!

I was very interested to try some of the other yank weeds to the usual cascade/amarillo APA,s.

Mate this was a nice beer, well made, i didnt pick up any dustyness found by oithers but maybe a tad of smokyness in the yeast character. It was so feint i only got it a few times at a certain temp then it went again. I enjoyed that actually. It was good!

All in all a well made AIPA that i did enjoy.....i just cant come to the american hops.

I must be strange.

When i was in marks shop.... he showed me a vac pac of cascade and said........ prices are going up and you may not be able to get this next year. I shrugged my shoulders and said....... so! 

cheers and thanks for the beer dave. I must say i liked it better than the one you had in marks shop that friday arvo. was it the same beer?


----------



## Insight (8/1/08)

goatherder said:


> 27 - michael mosely's IPA
> 
> I lost the review I wrote of this one the other night so I'm going from memory. The colour was a deepish amber and the clarity was quite good. The head poured OK but didn't stick around. There was some hop aroma - typical citrus and fruit of the american hops. My wife reckoned she got lychees, but she's a little better at "name the aroma" than I am. The hop flavour was mild up front and was followed by some caramel malts. There was a weird metallic type tasted in the finish which didn't quite fit. I also got some yeast character towards the back end - quite a dusty type of taste. Which yeast did you use? The carbonation could have been a little higher which might have helped the head retention. The bitterness was on the low side for style but still quite balanced. Overall, not a bad attempt at the style and worth a try. Thanks for contributing Michael.



Tried this one tonight. Poured beautifully bright, copper colour. Head was good initially, settling to tight and small which lasted the whole glass. I got candy, toffee and citrus in the nose. The missus wins description of the week though - "It smells like the bubble bath you got in the little green dragon when you were a kid!"  

Tastes of biscuit and caramel in the middle, finishing dry and slightly tongue-numbing (which I usually associate this with rye or high alpha US hops). Most of the hop character is in the bitterness, restrained use late. Carbonation was maybe a bit low ~ 2.2 vols.

I must admit I was expecting a load of late addition hops in a Cascade/Amarillo IPA, but found myself intrigued by this one. I quite like it, but more as an English style bitter - especially when it warmed up. If the hops were Goldings instead of C hops you could almost imagine it was an ESB. If you're going for an American IPA, more late hops and more carbonation are in order. Thanks Michael, I quite enjoyed this one.


----------



## bigfridge (8/1/08)

Punter said:


> Unfortunatly David I wont be able to sample
> your contribution
> I had your bottle on the shed floor next to Niftys from the
> NSW swap ready to put in the fridge when there was room.
> ...



Are you sure that it wasn't Tony in your shed with the Cricket bat ?

You know what he thinks about these hoppy Americans


----------



## Tony (8/1/08)

Right now.... who has a bottle of American swill left?

I know where you all live


----------



## Trent (9/1/08)

Tony, was that you I heard creeping around my house at 3am? It musta been, cause nothing was taken, but all my APA's seem to have gotten a "house" infection. You are good, mate, reeeaaal good :lol:

#23 Schooey's NS Summer Ale
Wow. This one poured a really light gold colour, a colour I have never been able to get in my beer, even with 100% pils, so I can only ASSUME that there is a fair slug of wheat in there too. Slightly overcarbed, but with a bit of careful pouring, I got it in the glass OK. 
The aroma was great, smelt a little wine-like, and I was very intrigued. I think there was a bit of low level malt in there, and some fruitiness as it warmed, but it smelt great.
I had always heard that Nelson Sauvin produce a real sauvignon blanc type taste in the beer, and the few examples I have had didnt really show that to me, but this one did. My first mouthfull tasted really winey, in a good way, and really did taste like sauv blanc. The 2 ladies of the house both also thought it was great. There was a moderate bitterness, med-light body that finished fairly dry, again, making me think there was a fair slug of wheat involved. The maltiness was there, but not overpowering, and the hop flavour was there in perfect balance, giving it a slight tartness to the finish. Fruity esters came through as it warmed, adding to the complexity of an easy drinking beer.
I absolutely loved it, and will now do my best to fit a beer like this into my brewing schedule. Well, done, mate, and thanks very much for sharing. I am suitably impressed.
All the best
Trent


----------



## shmick (9/1/08)

schooey said:


> 18: Shmicks Belgian Spiced Golden monster..
> 
> Mayyyyyyyyte !!! Not a style I drink, but I think I'm going to have to start playing with some recipes soon. My bottle was a tad undercarbed, and it didn't really hold much of a head, but the head bit may have been my glass. Apart from that, I loved the big flavour of this beer, it was great, but not overpowering for a 9% beer. loved the spices, I'm guessing cloves and coriander were two of them. All in all, a very smooth, easy drinking well balanced beer. Thanks.



Thanks Schooey, glad you liked it.

It's hard to keep a good head on high ABV brews but It's most likely a touch under carbed. I played a little on the safe side as I didn't know how much further it would ferment in the bottle and wanted to avoid a crate of grenades.
The only downside is it may be a bit sweet without the initial carbonation bite.

The Ardennes yeast is fairly subtle for a Belgian (fruity with a touch of clove) and so I kept the spice level low as not to overpower it.
No cloves in the 3 spice mix but the corriander is correct.

A free hoorah goes to whoever picks the others :lol:


----------



## loftboy (9/1/08)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> 'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
> Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse;​
> Except for Keith's beer.
> 
> ...



Keith,

I wished I had of read this post before I went away on 3 weeks holiday. Your bottle let go sometime during the break & almost took out #9 & #10 with it as collateral damage. I had Xmas case swap's in the shed, so no real damage was done - just a sticky residue to clean up  

Take Keith's advice people - get #5 in the fridge NOW


----------



## Tony (9/1/08)

I went to the fridge and opened it up for a tasting of fine swap beer.

I had the small bottle with SH or something on the cap instead of a number, 14 and 15, both american beers.

MMMM, ahhh i will get into them and enjoy them. 

15. Craig's American Rye.

I just made a phone call to Simmo and called him off!
This beer was great. It was sweet, bitter, spicy, smooth, drinkable, and with a head you could eatr with a spoon!
The hops were there but i enjoyed them this time round..... cascade ans maybe something else in there, or was it the rye sweet spiciness that complimented it...... im not quite sure. I enjoyed it more cold than when it warmed up and it was great on a hot arvo after a long day.
Thanks for the bottle Craig..... very nice beer and i hope you post the recipe!

cheers


----------



## Trent (9/1/08)

#9 n00ch's AIPA
n00ch, I hate to say it, but here is an AIPA that Tony is gonna like :lol: It poured a very dark red/copper colour, with moderate carbonation, and a slight haziness. The aroma is pretty much just strong malt, with caramel and toffee the predominant. There is a VERy feint hint of american hops, not the OTT aroma that I would expect from an AIPA
The bitterness is medium, rather than the high I would expect, and the hop flavour is nearly non existant, taking a far back seat to the complex malt that seems to take the forefront. It lacks alot of the characteristics that define an AIPA, I am afraid.
The beer itself is not bad, as a matter of fact, it is quite nice, and reminds me of a smaller version of an english strong ale. There are no faults with the beer, it is clean, and well made. In my opinion, though, it is not an American IPA, but I certainly enjoyed it.
You didnt let Tony near your fermenter before bottling, by any chance? 
Thanks for sharing
Trent


----------



## Sammus (9/1/08)

Drinking #17 Snagler's ESB. Poured a nice amber, and apart from the carbonation issue is a tasty drop. I'm not by any means an experienced taster so I don't really know how to describe what I taste  it's pretty good though I say, maybe slightly astringent or dry or something at the end. I think the FG may be a little low for an ESB? I'm no style expert though so I could be wrong... Also my first taste of the case, there are so many yeasts I have to culture and I keep putting it off  maybe tomorrow...


----------



## n00ch (9/1/08)

> #9 n00ch's AIPA
> n00ch, I hate to say it, but here is an AIPA that Tony is gonna like It poured a very dark red/copper colour, with moderate carbonation, and a slight haziness. The aroma is pretty much just strong malt, with caramel and toffee the predominant. There is a VERy feint hint of american hops, not the OTT aroma that I would expect from an AIPA
> The bitterness is medium, rather than the high I would expect, and the hop flavour is nearly non existant, taking a far back seat to the complex malt that seems to take the forefront. It lacks alot of the characteristics that define an AIPA, I am afraid.
> The beer itself is not bad, as a matter of fact, it is quite nice, and reminds me of a smaller version of an english strong ale. There are no faults with the beer, it is clean, and well made. In my opinion, though, it is not an American IPA, but I certainly enjoyed it.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Trent. It was supposed to be a lot hopier yet on the day I had a real issue with my water calcs. I somehow over shot and ended up with 30ltrs instead of the intended 25ltrs. I really should write the litre amounts on my HLT sight gage marks.... 

I tried this the other day and I agree with your comments entirely. Its got the malt but no balance with the hops, or balance towards the hops as a AIPA should. Pity though as the initial tasting seemed to be more appropriately hopped but this is no where near the case now.

I'm going to brew another (revamped) AIPA in a few weeks to try and get something more on style. Its a style I like and with all the tasting we have had of them lately its a style I would like to make a good version of.

Jeez I'm either feeding you hops (literally) or not getting enough of them :mellow:


----------



## Tony (9/1/08)

I will ignore trent and his poor attempts at making me feel bad about not liking Yank hops (that arnt working) and move on to review another American beer :lol:  

14. Punter - American Amber.

Poured a fantastic clear deep anber colour, nice tan but thin head, slightly low on carb but only by a micky hair. The prickle is on the tongue but just not enough to really break it out of colution enough to hold a nice head. Its got some head and i have had beers do this, ITs right on the knife edge and is not a problem. The lower carb actually lets the malt profile of the beer shine.
An AAA should be maltier and less hoppy than a dredded APA and this beer is spot on! It has a deep crystal malt character with a feint touch of nutty chocolaty roast in there thats a hard ballance to find, its a definate deep sweet nutty character, too much of either and its out the window...... this was perfect IMO. It really made me sit and sniff, past the hops for that delicate malt ballance in the beer. THe hops are smooth and a lot less confonting than other anerican beers ive tried so far. They hold up the malt but let it through to shin in the end with a firm bitterness lingering on the tongue in the finnish.

It was clean with no flavour or aroma faults i could detect. a clensing refreshing, very well ballanced beer with both hop and malt character at the front which is something difficult to achieve. MAte i really enjoyed both your beers in this and the NSW swap, your a quality brewer!

CHeers


----------



## Insight (9/1/08)

21 - Pokolbinguy James Squire Golden Ale Clone

First impression was a very clear medium straw beer with a modest head which disappeared to nothing within a few minutes. Similar smells to a fruity sav blanc, and the vineous character carried through to the taste. Firm and balanced bitterness, with less flavour and aroma hops the JSGA. As the beer warmed up, the extract flavour (won't use "twang") became more apparent. I chilled down the second half of the bottle in the freezer and really enjoyed this as a crisp, dry lawnmower beer.

Its been a while since I tasted an extract beer, but this is quite a lot better than I remember them being! Your processes are obviously sound and I would encourage you to get that AG rig you are building going - you are doing well. If I were to make some suggestions on this beer, I would add more late hops, up the carbonation a bit, and do something about the head retention (presume some wheat DME would help?). Thanks Pok.


----------



## Insight (9/1/08)

24. Stephen - English pale ale

Sorry to report, but my bottle was infected. Suspected something was wrong when it poured 2/3 head and continued climbing out of the glass. Strong lacto aroma. Getting past the lacto, I can smell toffee, raisin, nutty and a hint of chocolate. Taste is like stuffing a bag of hazelnuts in your mouth, along with some spicy and earthy hops. I reckon this would have been lovely.

It may just be my bottle, but it may be prudent if everyone isolated their #24 in the fridge. Or if you are brave, put it somewhere under the house for 12 months and you'll probably have a great Oud Bruin :icon_cheers:


----------



## Punter (10/1/08)

> 14. Punter - American Amber.
> 
> Poured a fantastic clear deep anber colour, nice tan but thin head, slightly low on carb but only by a micky hair. The prickle is on the tongue but just not enough to really break it out of colution enough to hold a nice head. Its got some head and i have had beers do this, ITs right on the knife edge and is not a problem. The lower carb actually lets the malt profile of the beer shine.
> An AAA should be maltier and less hoppy than a dredded APA and this beer is spot on! It has a deep crystal malt character with a feint touch of nutty chocolaty roast in there thats a hard ballance to find, its a definate deep sweet nutty character, too much of either and its out the window...... this was perfect IMO. It really made me sit and sniff, past the hops for that delicate malt ballance in the beer. THe hops are smooth and a lot less confonting than other anerican beers ive tried so far. They hold up the malt but let it through to shin in the end with a firm bitterness lingering on the tongue in the finnish.
> ...



Glad you liked it Tony, thanks for the review.
I was a bit worried at first that the hop profile
may have been a bit too subdued, but its a beer
I enjoy.

15. American Rye.

Never tried a rye beer and was looking forward to this.
Slight haze with a very dense thick head.
American hop aroma and flavour that was not too OTT.
Good carb with a nice bitterness to balance it out.
I enjoyed this beer very much, thanks Craig.

28. Irish Red

Was good to catch up with you Colin after all these years.
Poured an amber brown colour with good carb, crystal clear
with a nice ruby red colour when held to the light.
Off white head that lasted all the way down. Sweet aroma with a
sweet crystal/choc caramel flavour with sultanas and a good 
lingering bitterness.
Another great beer that I enjoyed.
Cheers, Duane.


----------



## craig maher (10/1/08)

Tony said:


> 15. Craig's American Rye.
> 
> I just made a phone call to Simmo and called him off!
> This beer was great. It was sweet, bitter, spicy, smooth, drinkable, and with a head you could eatr with a spoon!
> ...



Cheers Tony glad you liked it.
Here is the recipe.. 
For a 30 litre batch mashed at 65 

2.5kg IMC Ale Malt Grain 53 % 
1.0kg IMC Pils Malt Grain 21 % 
1.0kg Weyermann Rye Malt Grain 21 %
0.25 kg TF Caramalt Grain 5 % 

20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (60 min) 

10.00 gm US Cascade [6.1%] (20 min) 
7.00 gm Amarillo [8.90%] (20 min) 
5.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (20 min) 

10.00 gm US Cascade [6.1%] (10 min) 
8.00 gm Amarillo [8.90%] (10 min) 
6.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (10 min) 


15.00 gm US Cascade [6.1%] (0 min) 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90%] (0 min) 
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (0 min) 

1.00 items Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) 
1.00 items Whirfloc (half) (Boil 15.0 min) 

Yeast US05


----------



## shmick (10/1/08)

Trent said:


> The aroma was great, smelt a little wine-like, and I was very intrigued. I think there was a bit of low level malt in there, and some fruitiness as it warmed, but it smelt great.
> I had always heard that Nelson Sauvin produce a real sauvignon blanc type taste in the beer, and the few examples I have had didnt really show that to me, but this one did.
> 
> Trent



#23 Schooey's NS Summer Ale.

Had it last night on the back of Trent's review and it was most enjoyable. One of the top entries so far.
Loved the NS hops.
Reminded me of the JS Hop Thief limited release a year or 2 back that I couldn't quite pick. Now I know.
Kind of like a freshly skinned rabbit marinating in grapefruit juice - but in a good way. :lol: 
Incredible clean citrus all the way to the end and the light malt base worked well without getting in the way.
It was nice to have a hopped up ale without being overly bitter also.

Good stuff Schooey.


----------



## bigfridge (10/1/08)

craigm said:


> 2.5kg IMC Ale Malt Grain 53 %
> 1.0kg IMC Pils Malt Grain 21 %
> 1.0kg Weyermann Rye Malt Grain 21 %
> 0.25 kg TF Caramalt Grain 5 %
> ...



Hi Craig,

I would like to echo the other positive comments about this beer - it was very well made.

I had an Terrapin Rye Pale Ale in Atlanta last year and yours was very close. The only difference was that the rye was more prominent in theirs - having a very nice, drying character on the finish. Yours had the same character, but to a lesser extent.

Don't be afraid to bump the % up (I remember the label saying something about 25% rye malt being used) .

But don't listen to me as yours was great. Keep thi sup and we will have to get you to slip 2 bottles of your contribution into the next swap !

Dave


----------



## m_peve (10/1/08)

8. MHB Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone

Poured with a medium sized head that dissipated fairly quickly. A lovely clear straw colour. Little discernable aroma, although I have a summer cold so my senses aren't at their best. 
A thin bodied lager with hints of passionfruit??. Enough bitterness to make the beer very refreshing. 
An excellent example of how good good extract beer can be. Thanks Mark!!!!


----------



## snagler (10/1/08)

I have tried a couple of beers and am yet to be dissapointed, I wont rant on because I dont really know what I would be on about anyway???? 

This thread is helping me understand tasteing lingo etc. I have been opening the beers people have been reporting on so I can try and understand what their palate detects.

My favourite so far would have to be Craig's #15


Thanks guys
Loveing the beer

Adam


----------



## loftboy (10/1/08)

schooey said:


> 3. Goatherder's Imperial Pilsner - Poured an absloute treat, had a beautiful silky white head that lasted to the bottom of the glass. Carbing was perfect and it was pretty clear in the glass.
> 
> The aroma was great and I couldn't wait to taste it, I wasn't disappointed. I thought the bitterness and the maltiness were perfectly balanced. I'm not sure what malts were in it, but I thought I maybe tatsed some Cara in there? It had a rich smooth caramel flavour and went perfectly with the cow I massacred on the BBQ tonight.
> 
> I really enjoyed it GH, and I'd be proud to say I brewed it. Thanks.



+1 On on previous comments for #3 Imperial Pilsner. I really enjoyed this one with a salad & T Bone steak after a hot day of working around the house. The style was similar to the couple of Pilsner Urqell's I had over the Xmas break. Perhaps a little bitter than Urqell, but other than that very close, especially after it started to warm up towards the end of the glass.

Well done Goatherder. You should be pleased with your efforts. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Insight (10/1/08)

shmick said:


> Thanks Schooey, glad you liked it.
> 
> It's hard to keep a good head on high ABV brews but It's most likely a touch under carbed. I played a little on the safe side as I didn't know how much further it would ferment in the bottle and wanted to avoid a crate of grenades.
> The only downside is it may be a bit sweet without the initial carbonation bite.
> ...



18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale

Shmick, this is excellent. Very comparable to many commercial Golden Strongs I've tried, though not many of those are spiced. The spices aren't easily identifiable, so you've got the balance about right I reckon. I would have a stab that the spices are coriander, orange peel and star anise from the flavours I'm picking up. This will only get better with age I'd say.

Only helpful comment I could add is that I get a bit of diacetyl, and the carbonation was a little low for the style. It doesn't taste as dry as the advertised 1.004FG because of this.

Great contribution - thank you!


----------



## goatherder (11/1/08)

28 - Colin's Irish Red

Brilliantly clear and deep ruby red with an ample off white head which faded as the glass emptied. The aroma is complex and delicious with hints of xmas cake and yeast esters. There is plenty of caramel malt flavour in the mouth with a subtle hint of dark malts towards the end. The mouthfeel is full but finishes very dry. The bitterness is low but very well balanced, allowing the malt flavours to take the drivers seat. An exceptionally well balanced, flavourful and easy drinking beer. Cheers Colin.


----------



## Insight (11/1/08)

16 - Head - Irish Red.

This is a big malty drop, though the bitterness is in good balance. Pours hazy lightbrown, decent head. Smells of sherry, red cordial, chocolate. Strong malt flavours (guessing marris otter malt), yeast esters and some higher alcohols. Firm bitterness with a nice choc/slight roast aftertaste.

Looking at the style guidelines I don't know how well you would do in a competition, but I really enjoyed the beer! A few things to consider - 
Haze - is your boil strong enough?
Maltiness - is your mash temp a bit high?
Higer alcohols - did the fermentation get too hot?

A nice drinking beer all the same, thanks Head!


----------



## m_peve (11/1/08)

I'm a big fan of APA's and was keenly interested to see/taste the style as developed by the self-confessed APA hitman.  
Fantastic mate!!! This is what APA's are about. Somewhat complex but more importantly drinkable and refreshing!!
Poured a hazed golden colour with a very thin head that persisted for the length of the beer. Hints of Lemon in the aroma and a sensational orange/passionfruit flavour. Medium-bodied, clean with enough bitterness to remind you that it isn't an 'Orchy' from the pub (though it is reminiscent and just as refreshing!!!!). Wonderful Tony!!! Did you dry hop (and if so, anything other than Amarillo )? Thanks mate!!

Pete


----------



## Tony (11/1/08)

:blink: 

:lol: APA....... i guess it is in a way.

I love beers to the style, just not the hop character that comes with them.

Its haze cause it was no chilled, no dry hops.......... i also very much dislike dry hopping.........its false and grassy to me.

the beer had a combo of german and nz hops with some amarillo to boot.

glad you liked it mate........ it was very experimental and a bit of a mistake. I actually was doing 2 brews at once and chucked the 15 min addition of german hops for another brew in as the bittering addition by mistake. I then had to recalculate the recipe to get the right bitterness and chuched in the amarillo that was suposed to be in there.

here is the recipe

Golden Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (kg):  4.90
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.79
Anticipated EBC: 11.6
Anticipated IBU: 26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.8 4.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
4.1 0.20 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.1 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 50

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 3.10 6.3 45 min.
20.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 7.1 45 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 8.1 40 min.
10.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 1.4 10 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 3.4 10 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. D SAAZ Pellet 5.60 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05.... lots of it at 18 deg.

firmented from 1.048 to 1.004 in 5 days and needed a blow off tube. (24 liters in a 30 liter firmenter

cheers


----------



## Tony (11/1/08)

16. Head - Irish Red

Poured a nice deep copper red colour that was to style. 

I poured it in a Murphy stout pint glass i got from england and it was very nice from this big glass. The carb was nice.....perhapa a micky hait too low but it was pleasnat nad not prickly, which complimented the malty character of the beer.

I too am going to go and consult the BJCP guideline, as this is a nice beer but not one i have studdied up on.

OK.... 

Overall Impression: An easy-drinking pint. Malt-focused with an initial sweetness and a roasted dryness in the finish

Id say you hit the nail on the head (pun intended) wit this one. Its malty sweet, low hops and bitterness with a toffey, cnady like maltiness, slight..... very slight roast character in the finnish.

Maybe a bit more roast in the end.........not much, just a tad, and perhaps a tiny little bit of hops would have made this beer a bitr dryer and quaffable.

Its a bit sweet as it is and i would fatigue on it quickly.

But mate........... great beer. Clean, and well made. You have the breweing techniques down right...... 

cheers


----------



## goatherder (12/1/08)

9 - n00ch's AIPA

It took a couple of pours but I ended up with something I could use Tony's spoon on. The beer was a nice deep copper colour with a good dash of haze. There are some nice earthy hop aromas on the nose but it's fairly subdued, allowing a bit of malt to peek through. There is some nice hop flavour up front and through the middle. The finish is dry and quick with a caramel malty edge to it. The bitterness is solid but not over the top and the carbonation is spot on once the pour settles. Maybe not quite hoppy enough for an AIPA but a top beer nonetheless thanks n00ch.


10 - Tony's Golden Ale

A lovely shade of golden with a little haze and a small but long-lived head. There is a wonderful complex tropical fruit hop aroma with some underlying citrus notes. The hop flavour comes on first and lingers right through to to the finish, allowing the soft malt to peek through in the middle. The body is medium thin and the finish is crisp and dry, making this very easy drinking. Tony, mate, this is a cracking good beer. Superbly balanced, expertly made and sooo easy to drink. This is how commercial beers should be. Cheers.


----------



## Tony (12/1/08)

Thanks Scott. Glad you liked it!

Ive got one bottle of it left...... i might put it in the fridge and sample it tomorrow while im brewing.

cheers


----------



## goatherder (12/1/08)

11 - Trent's Saison

A dead ringer for Tony's beer - golden, hazy with a small tight white head. There is a complex ester nose with hints of apple and peppery spices. The soft sweet malts lead into the mouth, followed by the ester flavours which linger into a long finish. The bitterness is low which allows the malts and yeast character to take centre stage, yet still offsetting the slight sweetness. Althought the malt sweetness is there, it finishes dry and avoids being cloying. The carb is medium-low which adds to the softness and suits this beer perfectly. A flavoursome malty delight. Thank you Trent.


----------



## m_peve (12/1/08)

5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07 DRINK NOW;

A bubble bombardment!!!! Very carbonated!!! Slightly hazy golden orange colour with a thin-medium body. The combination of hop bitterness and fizzyness left my tongue dizzy. It buzzed like a Coke!! The bitterness isn't overpowering and some malt is detectable in the background. An unusual beer (for me anyway) because of its heavy carbonation. Very enjoyable though. I liked it a lot Keith!! Thanks

Pete


----------



## m_peve (12/1/08)

2. Offline - APA

Quite Gassy, orangy brown and very hazy. There were citrus notes in the nose and I found it quite bitter. I assume that there was substantial amarillo involved? What other hops were used? A great beer, thanks Offline

Pete


----------



## m_peve (12/1/08)

4. David L - American IPA. Flying Dog yeast 7.3% abv

Oh is it ever American !!! I've had so many New World hops today they might draft me....Citrusy and refreshingly bitter. 
I picked a up an unusual aroma from the yeast at the beginning but it disappeared quickly. Love it. Thanks David!!

Pete


----------



## m_peve (12/1/08)

6. Scotty - Ninny Lager

Apologies for brevity..It's been a big day cleaning up the house from the holiday period and brain is in shutdown mode.
Poured a cloudy, straw gold colour. A good lager. Refreshing on a very hot evening. Thanks Scotty!!

Pete


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/1/08)

Insight said:


> 21 - Pokolbinguy James Squire Golden Ale Clone
> 
> First impression was a very clear medium straw beer with a modest head which disappeared to nothing within a few minutes. Similar smells to a fruity sav blanc, and the vineous character carried through to the taste. Firm and balanced bitterness, with less flavour and aroma hops the JSGA. As the beer warmed up, the extract flavour (won't use "twang") became more apparent. I chilled down the second half of the bottle in the freezer and really enjoyed this as a crisp, dry lawnmower beer.
> 
> Its been a while since I tasted an extract beer, but this is quite a lot better than I remember them being! Your processes are obviously sound and I would encourage you to get that AG rig you are building going - you are doing well. If I were to make some suggestions on this beer, I would add more late hops, up the carbonation a bit, and do something about the head retention (presume some wheat DME would help?). Thanks Pok.



G'day Guys,

Checking in from Phnom Penh in Cambodia, just arrived from Siem Reap today. Having a blast over here. For those of you that have never travelled this part of the world you really should take the opportunity and check it out, it is amazing how the other half of the world lives.

Anway to the beer notes, Thanks heaps for the feedback "Insight" its exactly what I was hoping for in comments. On the head retention I like the idea of some Wheat DME, deffinately something I have been meaning to try in my beers, also the carbonation was sought of expected to be a little hit and miss, was my first attempt at bulk priming and with a miriad of techniques out there, each supposedly the right way i took a plunge and chose the most logical...aslong as its not flat!!!

On the note of the AG rig...if will deffinatley be getting a kick up the bum when I get home, only prob is I will be short on cash so time away from work and uni will be in short supply.

Anyway Im really enjoying reading all the comments on all the beers, even still a month out from me being able to try any of them....at the moment the stable is "Beer Lao" and at the moment "Angkor".....deffinatley no home crafted brew but better than the giant mega swills of home such as VB etc. .... I tell you what though I am hankering for a good bottle of wine more than anything!!!! 

Actually now that I think of it I did have a fantastic beer a week or so ago on Kho Samui in thailand....from memory it was a heffeweisen...something Hell??? Not exactly sure...I took a photo of the bottle though so will report back...must say it was the best damn beer i have had in a while (followed by the erdinger i found in a small italian restraunt in thailand)... other than that the beer scene is rather ordinary although a small microbrewery on the river in singapore that I stumbled accross was a warm welcome.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Weizguy (13/1/08)

Good afternoon children.
It's yer old Uncle Les here, and he's posted the recipe for the Teninch Double D here.

And in the spirit of looking after you nice little kiddies, I've popped a bottle (my last 500 ml sampler) of of my Dunkelweizen Doppelbock (generally referred to as weizenbock, but I'm such a w!inker  ) in the fridge for a sampling tonight. Should be OK to drink now, but I tell U what...I'll taste mine tonight, and if it's really nasty, I offer to come and collect yours and replace it with a nice drinkable Tooheys New or Burragumbilli, so that no-one's disappointed. Can't be fairer than that, eh? :beer: Cheers.

Just in case it's really filthy, I have ensured that #4 and #3 have been chilling in the fridge for about 2 weeks. They should help get that nasty taste out of my mouth, don't you think?

Seth out


----------



## Sammus (13/1/08)

Cracked another of mine (#7) tonight and I don't know if I had something on my tongue before (or now even? ) or maybe its just developing further but I'm actually quite enjoying it. I'd say drink it now if you haven't already - it's a first of a few things for me, so some feedback would be great.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## Trent (13/1/08)

#24 Stephen's EPA
Well, it was certainly overcarbed, from what I assumed to be an infection from th eheavy line of crud around the fill line of the neck. I tried it ice cold from the fridge, so it was hazy, and an orange/copper colour. The aroma had moderate maltiness, some hoppy grassiness and a definite fruitiness that didnt suggest the lactic infection somebone else noted. Medium light body, moderate malt, strong fruitiness, and some low level hops. Firm bitterness, but not too bitter. Not a great beer, but certainly not as bad as I anticipated. Well, at least, that is how I found it when it was ice cold.
As it warmed, the aroma started to go a bit more funny, and the fruitiness left. The flavour got quite a bit more tart, and drowned out any other flavours, suggesting an infection (though why it seemed alot less prominent straight from the fridge is beyond me).
This beer would have been quite niec if it didnt get an infection in there. I would suggest that anyone that tries it from now on, try it quite cold, straight from the fridge to get an idea of how it would have been.
Sorry it happened to a case beer, Stephen, I know you are a very good brewer, and I look forward to the next case contribution from you.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Trent (13/1/08)

#6 Scotty's Ninny Lager
Mate, I hate to say it, but I think I may have gotten a bad bottle of this one. There was a definite line around the neck at the fill line, though that could possibly be priming with wort, or DME? Anyway, as a lager I expected it to be fairly clear, so I took it to a good friends house for a sunday arvo beer, and it poured a very pale gold, and as cloudy as a hefeweizen. The aroma was a very grassy, slightly tart hop aroma, not much malt or anything. The taste was more of the same, with a very prominent grassiness, and a sharp, acidic like twang to it. I cannot say it was infected for sure, it is more likely the "interesting" outcome you spoke of with the 6 hop mix, but everyone who tried it pulled a funny face and said they couldn't drink it. I didnt get that piney cascade flavour that Tony got, and it could have just been my palate being sensitive to something in there, but I couldn't finish my glass. Really sorry, cause I was looking forward to it very much, and will be waiting to try your next swap beer.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Insight (13/1/08)

Not having a good day then Trent?  

#6 Scotty's Ninny Lager

Poured a cloudy deep straw colour which cleared as it warmed up. Carbonation is spot on, a spritely 2.6 vols. Piney, citrusy, grassy aroma which maybe masks any sulphur smells. Bitterness - christ mate, this is well into pilsner territory and likely beyond! There's a definite malt sweetness on the middle palatte that just gets flattened by the hops in the finish. There is a lingering bitterness in the aftertaste and the taste of oranges. 

This isn't as dry as most pilsners, and I think the extra mouthfeel is why I like it. With each sip I keep searching for the very fleeting moment that I taste the malt sweetness before the hops give it a good arse kicking. An intriguing and tasty (for my palatte) beer Scotty, though I don't think you'll win over too many of the fairer sex with it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Insight (13/1/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Good afternoon children.
> It's yer old Uncle Les here, and he's posted the recipe for the Teninch Double D here.
> 
> And in the spirit of looking after you nice little kiddies, I've popped a bottle (my last 500 ml sampler) of of my Dunkelweizen Doppelbock (generally referred to as weizenbock, but I'm such a w!inker  ) in the fridge for a sampling tonight. Should be OK to drink now, but I tell U what...I'll taste mine tonight, and if it's really nasty, I offer to come and collect yours and replace it with a nice drinkable Tooheys New or Burragumbilli, so that no-one's disappointed. Can't be fairer than that, eh? :beer: Cheers.
> ...



Very decent of you Uncle Les. Not having a bloody clue what a weizenbock tastes like, i have procured an Aventinus to do a side-by-side with your beer. I will probably leave it to one of the last of the case though, being 7.7%...


----------



## Sammus (13/1/08)

I'm drinking #8 MHB's LCBA clone as we speak. I've been drinking a lot of the real thing lately, and I must say the colour and aroma are definitely there, but the hop flavour is lacking. Other than that it's quite an enjoyable drop. Carb is a tad high too.

Something else to add: as it warmed I noticed it got a little fruity, in not a great way - maybe fermented too high? I'm not sure I thought I'd point it out though


----------



## Weizguy (13/1/08)

As promised, here's my review of the "Double D"...not to be confused with a brand of Eucalyptus oil.

Aroma: - upfront sweetness due to malt and alcohol. Looking (sniffing) deeper, I get malt, bread, raisins, alcohol and a low banana aroma. Very bock-like and frankly gorgeous.

Appearance - The head pours big and moussey, but failed to hold in my glass, although there was a moderate (3 mm) persistent head with reasonable lacing.. May be rocky in a clean weizen glass (highly recommended).
Colour is medium brown and clear until I added the yeast...then was mid-brown and hazy/cloudy.

Flavour - Can anyone say "big"? Malty, bready, with some mild chocolate character. Dark fruit and vanilla. No hop flavour and very balanced bitterness. More malt in the aftertaste, along with a lingering bready, melanoidin flavour that invites you back for more ( a quality which pronounces a beer to be balanced, IMHO).

Mouthfeel: medium-full and somewhat creamy, with medium/moderate carbonation.

Overall Impression: Malty, rich, flavoursome, complex, balanced, more-ish, sweet without being cloying. Keith should lurv it !!! Wished I had more, so if this sounds nasty to you, I'm happy to swap you for a longie of a commercial beer. :lol: 

Very happy, although the alcohol can get a little bitey (until you get used to it). So now someone else can taste it and confirm or debunk my results.
It may be better after a week in the fridge (or it may not...).

old Uncle Les out


----------



## /// (13/1/08)

Trent

Sounds like you got a feral bottle. The cloudiness came from the rough mash ... called having half a case during the making, but whilst there is hops and more hops, should not have been sour... will send another form of Ninny soon!

Scotty


----------



## /// (13/1/08)

# 9 - Frigging Jesus (said ala spanish like) - Call Work Cover...

I am making notes of most as I go thru and will pull them out when time allows. But I gotta say #9 is almost the number of the beast so far ....

Aroma - Sweet malt and some ester
Appearance - tawny brown with some yeast
Flavour - velvety choclate with some hops. Some sweetness but beer not out of balance
Drinkability - good to v-good. Would be a great winter beer for me. Pls send another bottle ... very much enjoyed.

Bottle Carb - now this requires a beer in hand and is something we must take time to reflect.

So, me mate Adam and I were enjoying some of the HAG delights on a hot Saturday afternoon. Suitable equipped with my standard edition Saturday afternoon safety boots (thongs) it went along the lines of...

Scotty : "Adam, fancy another?"
Adam : "Of course, and do tell the maid I feel like sausages now..."
Scotty : "Do me the favour and do that yourself will you... have you got a bag for your googlies..."

So our hero of the story, Scotty, grabs # 9 and his bottle opener (well infact it was a screw driver which utilizes a skill i learnt in the US to use anything to open a bottle but is not to be confused with the skill acquired to use a US$1 to roll certain cigarettes), and applied deft pressure to prize the cap from the bottle and release the beer from its confines.

Like a gun shot, the cap fired past my right ear, skimming the lobe and near embedding the cap into the laundry's' support beam, ricocheting around the shed like a bouncy bouncy ball. Sparks flew, the air crackled.

Adam : "F*&kin Jesus (said that Spanish way), we are under fire"
Scotty : "Shut up you idiot, that was the bottle cap and I think the new starting gun for the 100m at the Olympics has been found. As whilst your there can you do something about that ringing noise, is something on, it seems to be coming from the right over there...? Its just like how my ears felt the morning after a Fugazi concert, damm ringing.... what??"
Adam : "Never heard anything so loud as that from a beer before, have you?"
Scotty : ......... WHAT?!

The explosion could be heard miles away. Dogs howled and kiddies got scared. The pressure was such that Adam wants to test the opening of the bottles on armour plating, quite a novel device for our troops in warfare come to think of it - you could enjoy a coldie whist keeping the enemy at bay ... Adam is an ideas man... some not so good... like the sausage idea... but a ground to air missile like that cap would have some currency and be enjoyed after a hard days yakka.

Anyways, so it was great beer but the carbonation levels on a few of the beers has been way to high like this one. Just a surprise when opening and on this alcohol free day (bad is the delirium) I thought best to relate...

Scotty


----------



## m_peve (14/1/08)

19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
Hi Leeboy, 
I got one of the funky ones. I grabbed a bottle without paying attention to bottle number and actually thought I was drinking a Belgian. Quite sour and tart. 
Shame mate cos it seemed like there was a nice beer underneath. Anticipating the next one. 
Thanks Pete


----------



## m_peve (14/1/08)

Sensational Schmick!!! ( please note I refrained from using Schmick as an adjective as well, though it was applicable) 

Poured a little hazy (cleared with time) with a thin head that lasted throughout the beer. Light-medium bodied. I smelt Banana esters in the nose (but that may just be me). The spices are blended well, none overpowering the other, leaving me to guess at coriander, orange peel and cloves (Failing that I'll say Allspice in desperation :unsure: ) Hops, malt and yeast flavour combine well to disguise the alcohol (which is making the lounge an attractive place to stay at the moment. :blink: ) An excellent example and much appreciated Schmick. 

Thanks Pete


----------



## bigfridge (14/1/08)

I just opened No 9 before I read your cautionary tale and it sighed a gentle Phzzzzzt on using a 'proper' bottle opener to liberate the contents - must be something in that 'Gong air that upsets the CO2 partial pressure.

The beer BTW was excellent.

Dave



/// said:


> # 9 - Frigging Jesus (said ala spanish like) - Call Work Cover...
> 
> I am making notes of most as I go thru and will pull them out when time allows. But I gotta say #9 is almost the number of the beast so far ....
> 
> ...


----------



## m_peve (14/1/08)

22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone.

Straw colour with medium carbonation - disappeared fairly quickly but my glass wasn't fresh. Light hop aroma with a light-medium body. Malt and hops are balanced well leaving a clean, well made beer. Great job Loftboy.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## shmick (15/1/08)

Thanks for the kind words Peve
They're a little unusual but the spices are corriander, cumin & carraway seed.
The last few minutes of the boil smelled like an Indian take away but it's settled down nicely by the sound of it.

I also thought I'd tackle n00ch's AIPA yesterday (just to avoid any workcover issues) but unfortunately it had exploded sometime during night.
Luckily it didn't take out any of the others in the crate but did make a mess of Les' fine DD label.
Amazing thing was the neck of the bottle was still intact but the cap was blown off.
Better luck next time n00ch.


----------



## schooey (15/1/08)

shmick said:


> #23 Schooey's NS Summer Ale.
> 
> Had it last night on the back of Trent's review and it was most enjoyable. One of the top entries so far.
> Loved the NS hops.
> ...



Cheers for the wrap shmick, glad you enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed yours.


----------



## n00ch (15/1/08)

This carbonation issue is quite weird. I had one on NYE after being in the bottle for some time and it was under carbonated... Dave's seemed to be ok but yours and Scotty's had issues. I bulk primed as well. Unless there were a few dodgy bottles but the one I had wasnt infected in anyway.

Oh well thems the brakes. The beer wasn't what I wanted it to be anyway so it might be a blessing in disguise.

I also had one of the case beers explode over the weekend but I cant find the bottle top to find out which beer it was.

Cheers


----------



## m_peve (15/1/08)

15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05

I've not tried one before so didn't know what to expect. Aroma - light american hops with something in the background that may be the rye?? Golden in colour with a slight haze. A HUGE fluffy white head that I could've eaten with a spoon!! Medium light bodied with American hop flavours and quite a lot of bitterness. 
A really well made and refreshing beer. Thanks Craig!!

Pete


----------



## /// (15/1/08)

n00ch said:


> This carbonation issue is quite weird. I had one on NYE after being in the bottle for some time and it was under carbonated... Dave's seemed to be ok but yours and Scotty's had issues. I bulk primed as well. Unless there were a few dodgy bottles but the one I had wasnt infected in anyway.
> 
> Oh well thems the brakes. The beer wasn't what I wanted it to be anyway so it might be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> ...



It was not infected, as Dave mentioned it was really lovelly beer. Not the biggest fan of bulk priming, the little red thing from Woolies treats us well.

Scotty


----------



## puffer_pics (15/1/08)

9. Nooch - AIPA 

Poured a hazy Dark copper coloured beer
Mild fruity aroma present maybe plums and raisins
Bitterness med, dry finish from the bitterness that lingers on the palette
Easy to drink beer that I enjoyed ,
Well done
Thanks for the beer Nooch
Cheers Colin


----------



## m_peve (15/1/08)

9. nooch - AIPA bottled 15/12/07. Leave at least 2 weeks to carb up.

Carbonation on mine was fine. It poured on hazy orange/brownwith a medium sized head. None of the hop aromas I would have expected though some caramel was apparent (I went back and checked the cap number to be sure I'd picked up the right one). Medium bodied and malt-driven with few hop notes. Bitterness however is in the medium range creating a very enjoyable drop. Thanks heaps N00ch

Pete


----------



## n00ch (15/1/08)

Looks like its back to the red priming thingy for me. I knew there was a reason why I only bottle once/twice a year.

Thanks for the reviews though. Definately not the beer I wanted but seems to be drinkable all the same.

Cheers

Mitch


----------



## Tony (15/1/08)

dont blame it on the bulk priming. There was either something wrong with the bottles or the sugars didnt mix in well enough.

I have bulk porimed for years and get perfect carb every time with my system that uses final gravity to determine how much dex is needed.

cheers


----------



## n00ch (15/1/08)

Yeah quite possibly didn't mix in well enough I think. I to have bulk primed many a time with fine results.

Cheers


----------



## Tony (15/1/08)

there is every chance that you didnt mix it properly and the sugars sunk to the bottom as they will.

If hte forst few bottles sucked too much sugar they would be the ones that went BOOM

some were right and the ones at the top were under carbed.

sounds like you forgot to stir to me.

could be wrong but thats what it looks like from the stories.

cheers


----------



## m_peve (16/1/08)

21. Pokolbin Guy - Golden Ale

Clear golden colour with a thin-medium head that swiftly disappears. Some orange / mandarin on the nose. Thin body with citrus hops being the dominant flavour. A well made beer!! I'm not sure what is in Mark's hop mix but for my taste I'd add extra Amarillo on top of the bag. While I'm creating a wish list  , some extra light malt may give it a little more body. Thanks Pokolbin Guy

Pete


----------



## m_peve (16/1/08)

14 - Punter- American Amber

Clear ruby red in colour with a smallish head. Medium-bodied and malt-driven, I got a distinctly coffee/chocolate flavour at first that progressed to toffee by the end (but I may be crazy) There was residual bitterness in the back of the mouth at the end of each mouthful that left me wanting more. Excellent!!! Thanks Heaps Punter

Thanks
Pete


----------



## Tony (16/1/08)

9. nooch - AIPA.

poured very hazy, deep amber/copper colour. On the forst sniff i new it was lacking in about 80% of the hops it should have.

VEry malty, and a tad yeasty. The malt was a bit chewey like it had been mashed too hot and not attenuated enough. bitterness ballanced the beer well but was not prominent as its an IPA of sorts.

Some American hops that i didnt find plesant but when its a rare one i do!.

Thius was a fair American anber ale mate but nowhere near an AIPA. It needs some work.

Maybe les malt and 5 times more hops!

A bif IPA is all about the hops so dont skimp...... its costs some and the big character doesnt last long but when its fresh and you get the hops smoothand ballanced but big.... its great!

cheers


----------



## Tony (16/1/08)

12. Peve. American pale..... golden.

Bloody hell what is it with these americans????????????????????

This beer was nice. i drank it while cooking a BBQ for the family or dinner in stinking heat.

It was a nice deep golden colour but not too dark. Hops were perfectly ballanced to the malt which was rich and slightly sweet. Bitterness was pressent and held the malt up very well. 

Flavour was american hops.......mmm.... they were very nice for American hops and i did enjoy them buit 2 glaqsses was enough. Some malt sjhone through the hops and made it very drinkable. It was clear, well carbed, held a nice head and i did enjoy the beer. Thanks Peve...... well done on an APA i could drink! :super:


----------



## Insight (16/1/08)

#23 Schooey's NS Summer Ale

Grabbed this one at random from the fridge. Opened with some violence and poured about 10% beer, 90% head into a duvel glass. Bad move was initiated by putting the bottle on the bench to go check the laptop. Came back to find beer climbing out all over the floor, bench, mail etc. Doh!

OK, so there is a moderate plastic/medicinal aroma and flavour. No-one else has picked this up so I presume its from the infection rather than chlorine/chloramines in the water. Must admit I was really looking forward to this one after the rave reviews! Cest la vie...


----------



## Tony (17/1/08)

13. Insight - Smoked Robust Porter.

Poured a nice deep brown, light black colour, nice carb with a nice tight creamy head.

Smooooooooooooooth creamy texture which really made me smile. Its sweet and bitter at the same time. ballance could be a little bit more bitter but im not complaining...... its lovley.

Light smoke, not really noticable up front, a touch of hops but once again not much. The beer is malt driven and it is a very nice malt character driving. Smooth chocolate, sweet slightly chewey but not cloying, great!

Clean, very well made beer to be proud of!

cheers nad thanks for the bottle.


----------



## Insight (17/1/08)

2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12

Now thats a head! A dark copper colour with a fair bit of haze. Smells and tastes exactly like you would expect from lots of late C hops. I also get some redskin lolly in the nose. Medium body, well balanced (maybe tending towards the sweet), quite resinous, warming. Very filling, lots of burps, so plenty of opportunity to taste those lovely hops again. 

This is similar to how I brew an APA, but I like mine on the malty side. You'll probably do better wth other's tastes by drying it out some (lower mash temp, more attenuative yeast) and lowering the carbonation a hair. For me this is a tasty beer, much appreciated.


----------



## schooey (17/1/08)

Insight said:


> #23 Schooey's NS Summer Ale
> 
> Grabbed this one at random from the fridge. Opened with some violence and poured about 10% beer, 90% head into a duvel glass. Bad move was initiated by putting the bottle on the bench to go check the laptop. Came back to find beer climbing out all over the floor, bench, mail etc. Doh!
> 
> OK, so there is a moderate plastic/medicinal aroma and flavour. No-one else has picked this up so I presume its from the infection rather than chlorine/chloramines in the water. Must admit I was really looking forward to this one after the rave reviews! Cest la vie...



That's a shame insight..  

I don't think it's a chlorine/chloramines thing, the water I used was filtered, pre boiled and chilled before mashing and boiling etc. I really am OTT with sterilisation too, but I guess you never know. Sorry about the mess. I figured the overcarbing was due to not leaving in secondary for long enough and still having some fermentables left into the bottle when I primed it, but I'm always open to other advice.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## stephen (17/1/08)

Trent said:


> #24 Stephen's EPA
> Well, it was certainly overcarbed, from what I assumed to be an infection from th eheavy line of crud around the fill line of the neck. I tried it ice cold from the fridge, so it was hazy, and an orange/copper colour. The aroma had moderate maltiness, some hoppy grassiness and a definite fruitiness that didnt suggest the lactic infection somebone else noted. Medium light body, moderate malt, strong fruitiness, and some low level hops. Firm bitterness, but not too bitter. Not a great beer, but certainly not as bad as I anticipated. Well, at least, that is how I found it when it was ice cold.
> As it warmed, the aroma started to go a bit more funny, and the fruitiness left. The flavour got quite a bit more tart, and drowned out any other flavours, suggesting an infection (though why it seemed alot less prominent straight from the fridge is beyond me).
> This beer would have been quite niec if it didnt get an infection in there. I would suggest that anyone that tries it from now on, try it quite cold, straight from the fridge to get an idea of how it would have been.
> ...


Well, looks like something bad has happened to my brew. The last couple of stubbies I had left over didn't seem too bad apart from the fact that the fermentation temp got away from me.

My most sincere apologies for an inferior product that was thrust upon my fellow brewers. I will definitely try better next time and hopefully produce something a little pleasurable in the tasting/drinking department.

Again Sorry folks,

Stephen


----------



## goatherder (18/1/08)

23 Schooey's NS Summer Ale

The bottle gushed a bit and poured nothing but foam for a while. Once I got a glass poured the beer was a pale straw colour, understandably cloudy with a perpetual lacing head. The aroma had a big hit of sulphur in it, a distraction from the passionfruit hop aroma underneath. There is a nice hop flavour up front, falling away into a delicate malt middle and a hint of sulphur in the finish. Perhaps I should have waited longer for the sulphur to lager out, this would have been a top beer without it. Cheers.


----------



## goatherder (18/1/08)

24 Stephen's English Pale Ale

Plenty of carb in this one. It poured loads of foam and like Trent's sample showed the dreaded bottle ring. Once it settled a bit, it poured a nice amber colour with a tall persistent head and good clarity. The aroma is pleasantly fruity with some english hops in the background and delicious maltiness. There was a mild sourness in the flavour, confirming the infection. It's a damn shame Stephen, I reckon this would have been a cracking beer based on the malt flavour that came through. Cheers.


----------



## m_peve (18/1/08)

Catchups

7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale

I probably opened this one too early but anyway. 
A slight maltiness on the nose. Dark-red brown colour with a medium head that lasted well. 
Smooth and well balanced though there was something in the background (slightly phenolic??)
A good beer.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## m_peve (18/1/08)

More Catchups

13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter

A medium-sized head that lasted well. Definite smoke flavour but not overpowering. Sweet tasting but once again not overly so. Smoked beers are not my favourite style as a rule because they remind me too much of bacon, which I enjoy but not from a pint glass (it's in my head I know). This example is not over the top so I could definitely drink a couple/few. Thanks a lot Insight. It's a style that I haven't brewed and have rarely bought. Your brew is approachable enough that I am tempted to try making the style though maybe not a 50L batch  

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## m_peve (18/1/08)

And Again

17 - Snagler - ESB 

A deep copper with some haze. Quite a fizzy pour. Malty nose. Quite sweet but not cloying. Good bitterness though not as bitter a some bitters I've tried.
A good session beer. Thanks Snagler!!

Pete


----------



## m_peve (18/1/08)

24. Stephen - English pale ale

Low-Medium head that lasted very well. Medium body with some hints of peach aroma and flavour. Quite hazy. Good bitterness balancing the malt. Something in the background that wasn't quite right though . 
My tastebuds aren't adept enough to determine what it was but this would have been a good session beer without it. Thanks Stephen

Pete


----------



## m_peve (18/1/08)

23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale

Massive head that was comparable with Craig's rye. Was considering using the head as an ingredient in a pavlova. Aroma: Oooh !! There's Nelson in this. Big passionfruit aroma. Light-Medium body. Passionfruit flavours with noticeable bitterness. A very enjoyable drop!! Thanks Schooey

Pete


----------



## Sammus (18/1/08)

Peve said:


> Catchups
> 
> 7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale
> 
> ...



Not sure what was in the background? unless you were the unlucky one to get the tip of my bottling wand  The stupid thing was brand new and it popped off into the first bottle and sank... Also, I know at least one brewer here isn't a big fan of the WY1968 London ESB yeast I used because of something funny he can taste...
It was quite a vigorous start to fermentation, whilst the ambient crept up around 19-20, so it could have been a couple degrees above that inside....a little too warm of a fermentation for the opening bit perhaps?

Come to think of it, this yeast is also famous for producing diacetyl, so that could well be it. It took just over a week to ferment out I then let it rest for 2 weeks with an occasional swirl to try and take care of it.. but there are my theories as to what could've gone wrong!  Good to hear some feedback though, its the first I've ever heard from a fellow brewer.

Cheers
S


----------



## m_peve (18/1/08)

Hi Sammus,

I didn't find a wand tip in my glass :blink: . 
My palate isn't trained enough to determine what the flavour was that I was tasting (Hopefully the BJCP course will fix that  ). The taste wasn't bad, it just jarred enough to mention. Maybe it was the yeast I was unfamiliar with?? 

Pete

Edit - changed typo 'is' to 'isn't'. Kinda changes the meaning a bit :blink:


----------



## Insight (18/1/08)

9. nooch - AIPA bottled 15/12/07. Leave at least 2 weeks to carb up.

Not much I can add that hasn't already been said. Carbonation on my bottle was fine. Quite malty, hiding the American hops. Nice beer, but its no AIPA. Thanks nooch!


----------



## Insight (19/1/08)

26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist

Light brown in colour, quite hazy, fluffy persistent head. Yeast esters dominate the nose, very fruity. Sweet and malty flavour, toffee and biscuit, but pretty well balanced with the hops. Nice earthy hop aftertaste (goldings?). Medium body, and quite warming. Some slight but still noticable solvent, especially when it warms up. There's some alcohol in this one too! Good job Fingolfin, its nice to taste something like this - its hard to nail down the style.


----------



## Tony (19/1/08)

drank the second botte of the little bottles with SH on them..... everyone else had the number?

not sure what this was but it was a nice clean darl, sweet porter like beer. ballance was towards malt with a sweet finnish that was not cloying. It was an enjoyable beer, clean and well made. 

well done!


----------



## Tony (19/1/08)

No.? Spiced belgian ale..... my list is in the garage and im having trouble typing so please have pacince!

Wonderful, light sweet malt, crisp, sweet, medium boddied, bitterness ballances well. Spices.........i cant pick them.... i find malt and ueast but no real spice. Im sure its there but it doesnt stick ut which is great also. 

Im not sure if ita 9.3% abv. i drank the bottle and had no probs for a while after........i could still walk fine.

but now i ahve finnished off Trents bottle of saison.

HAzier then the spiced no... something.

same low carb....... both needed more carb to hold a nice reich head and lighten the beers somwhat.

fantastic malty, hoppy, yeasty character...... all work in well together to make a well made, enjoyable beer.

not sure what you were stessing about mate,,,,,, its not tart at all. I actiallyu found it sweet and a bit low on yeast character.

Im still confused about this Saison style.................!!!

cheers


----------



## schooey (19/1/08)

8. MHB - LCBA clone

Poured a treat and was perfectly carbed. The silky white head laced the glass all the way to the bottom. Mine kinda had that watered down, sweet sugary aftertaste of an extract beer which subdued the maltiness a little though. I liked the hop flavours in this though and it was really a great K&K beer, very enjoyable. Thanks Mark.


----------



## Trent (20/1/08)

#29 Michael Mosely's Cascade/Amarillo IPA
This beer poured a deep amber colour with a fairly high carbonation. Maybe a little higher that I would expect, but hey, ya get that. The head held on for a while, but it was no match for the pizza I was having for dinner!
The aroma is caramelly malt, almost toffee-like, and some citrusy hop aroma, though it had a distinct grassiness to it that muted the hop aroma a little, so it wasn't "clean". The flavour was fairly similar - caramel malt up front, followed by a grassy hop flavour, fairly sharp and finished a little cardboard like. The body is medium up front, but after that sharp hop flavour kicks in, it thins it out quite a bit. The bitterness is med-high and well balanced with the malt, but I think the bitterness could stand to be a little more assertive and still be balanced. 
I am having trouble picking why the hops are so grassy and slightly distracting, when the overall presence of them isnt OTT, and it isnt too bitter. The carboard-y effect leads me to think that the beer was somehow splashed a little after primary, but I could be wrong on that count.
FWIW, there was a line of scum around the neck of the bottle, but seeings as I couldn't say this beer has an infection, I will assume you primed with DME. An infection would certainly explain that funny cardboardy thinning on the back of the palate, (and the highly carbonated pour) but I cannot think of what it could be if it were one.
The beer itself should have been a pretty good recipe, I just found the grassy/cardboard flavour a little too distracting to really enjoy.
I look forward to your next contribution, and doubtless most others will enjoy this beer, but typing what I found!
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tony (20/1/08)

27. Michael Mosely - APA.

Just finnished this beer and opend this to read trents review.

seeing as there are 28 in the swap...... maybe your 29 was a ring in because mine was fine.

Perfect carb, newhere near deep amber. It was darker than JSGA but lighter than JSAA if you know what i mean. Kind of inbetween. I love beers this colour..... around the 16 to 18 EBC mark......am i close? corect me if im wrong!

I was cooking T-bones on the BBQ to go with a nice ceasar salad with fresh cooked bacon and black olives...... a tasty number.

I wanted something with some flavour and spice to go with it and i looked at my list and what was in the fridge. THis beer got pulled for duty!

I cracked the cap and stuck my nose over the bottle as i always do..... first impressions count!

I thought to myself.......please dont be shit, please dont be shit....... took a sniff....... and it was good!

clean amarillo hops on the nose with some cirtus in there but no real pine in the aroma which i liked. 

poured perfectly carbed, great tight head that held to the death, clear as a bell and as i said great dark golden, light amber colour.

The flavour was cascade......strong pine/citrus with some malt that was sweet to hold up the firm bitterness. the hops were a tad grassy but from me....who dislikes american hops.... this was nice.

A well made beer and i found no cardboard flavours. The cascade character in the flavour fatigued my tastebuds and 2 glasses was enough but i would rather drink that then LCPA any day. 

cheers


----------



## schooey (20/1/08)

Ermm.. a tad embarrassingb, but I drank # 27 as my last beer at about 3.00 am this morning. Sorry Michael, I can't remember too many of the subtleties of it, and I'd probably only be having a half arsed guess anyway (unlike the two previous reviews), but I can say what I do remember is I really enjoyed it. I loved the hops, I have never used Aamarillo, but I can see myself having a play with them somewhere down the track soon.

Apologies again for the lack of quality feedback, but I do remember it being tasty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trent (21/1/08)

#28 Colin Hansell's I.R.A
Poured a deep copper colour, with a medium head that disappeared quickly. The colour doesnt have the real "redness" I was expecting, and may be a little too dark overall, but it still looks very nice.
Alot of caramel and some toffee in the aroma, just like the guidelines say it should be, no hops (and I am blind to diacetyl, so if it is there, I dont know about it!). 
The flavour is an up front caramel sweetness, I guess from a fair slug of crystal, and then some graininess and slight roast in the finish. If I am gonna be picky, I would have to say that it finishes a little sweeter than I would expect in an IRA. Bitterness is moderate, and to be quite honest, the carbonation is a little bit too high, at around med/high. As for suggestions, I would think that lowering the carbonation, and increasing slightly the amount of roast barley in there will help give that characteristic dryness to the finish, and lend some more redness to the colour. The finish is definitely drier than the up front sweetness would suggest, but for mine, not quite dry enough.
Overall, this is an excellent beer, very well brewed, nice and clean, and I finished my 2 glasses in no time at all. Just a few TINY tweaks to the recipe, this would be a sensational example of the style. I am really impressed, so thanks for sharing, Colin.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tony (21/1/08)

8. Marks LCBA brew.

I tried this beer in marks shop a few weeks ago and i liked more then........ my bottle had a bit of a dusty character in both flavour and aroma. THe beer i tried in the shop....... that was great is underneath this character!. the origional beer with sweet slightly spicy hops and sweet malt comes through as an after taste.

Its not strong or offensive........ its very slight but its there and i notice it ever time i taste the beer

Im wondering if i got a bit of a bug in my bottle.

nice beer mate and better than most of the extract brews i ever made.

cheers


----------



## m_peve (21/1/08)

25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale

Medium head that lasted the whole beer - laced the glass nicely. Very attractive beer. Light aroma (not sure what it is - I'm in my squash shoes not drinking boots). Thinnish body but much appreciated after running around like a lunatic hitting a little ball. Well balanced, low bitterness but the malt is not overpowering. Something in the background, probably the cause of the unrecognised aroma (It might be yeast??). Sorry I can't be more definitive, but I've enjoyed the beer greatly and look forward to more offerings. Thanks Ms TW.

Pete


----------



## m_peve (21/1/08)

From Notes

27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07

Tight white head that lasted the whole beer. Clear golden colour. Very light citrus in the aroma - could have used some more maybe??. Light-Medium body with neither hops nor malt prominent. I would have prefered more citrus from the American hops. Medium bitterness. Having said all that, I've picked up a 'dark' taste (not unpleasant just unusual) at the end of a mouthful. I think it might be from the hops. What hops did you use Michael? Overall, a good beer that I quite enjoyed!! Thanks.

Pete


----------



## m_peve (21/1/08)

From Notes

20. Danny Boy - Scottish Heavy Ready to Drink

Medium head that lasted for a while. Dark brown in colour. Sweet malt on the nose. Thin bodied beer where malt is the dominant factor in the taste department. Low bitterness. A great sesssion beer. Thanks Danny Boy!!

Pete


----------



## m_peve (21/1/08)

From Notes Again

26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist

Long lasting head. Poured a very murky brown that reminded me of muddy water. Can't find any more of my notes sorry, looks like the alcohol in it got me :blink: . Thanks Fingolfin

Pete


----------



## m_peve (22/1/08)

11 - Trent - Saison

I've only had a couple of Saison's before and was expecting something a lot more tart. Very nice!! Thin white head that lasted a short while. Slight honey aroma - (a slight sour note on opening but it disappeared quickly. Generally on the sweet side but not cloying. Some peach flavours.Not tart at all. Extremely refreshing!!! Thanks Trent, I enjoyed this beer a LOT!!

Pete


----------



## m_peve (22/1/08)

28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Very clear mahogony brown (black?? - in fact the darkest red I've ever seen)Thin head that maintained itself well for the life of the beer. Little aroma. Honey up front. Then port-like character appeared. YUMMMMM!!!! A buttery feel (doesn't detract from the beer at all). Caramel as it warmed. VERY impressive Colin. Thanks heaps

Pete


----------



## goatherder (22/1/08)

8 - MHB's LCBA

A nice golden colour with brilliant clarity and a fluffy white head. Citrus hop aromas dominate with some malt in the background. Up front there is some hop flavour mirroring the aroma. The middle and finish are slightly sweet with the malt flavour falling away a bit towards the end. The bitterness is on the low side but balanced, making this an easy drinker. The carbonation is spot on. I found this a tasty and very easy drinking beer. Thanks Mark, I reckon your customers will love it.


----------



## schooey (22/1/08)

11. Trent's Saison

I opened the case swap beer and drank it first Trent, it was carbed spot on, had a thin white head that didn't seem to last too long. I was a bit lost looking for a description for it, but it did have a slight tartness, but nothing over the top. I thought the hop/malt balance was good and I enjoyed it

Then I opened the stubby you gave me the other day... Whoa, what a difference! It held a better head all the way to the bottom of the glass. the flavours seemed to be so much more developed, the mix of tartness, developed malt and hops were all intertwined. I'm guessing this style of beer develops well with a bit of age, or the stubby was from a totally different recipe. It made the case swap beer's flavour seem watered down or greenish in comparison. I really, really enjoyed it

Thanks for sharing mate.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## m_peve (22/1/08)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style

Pardon my ignorant tastebuds. I can hardly compete with the descriptions expressed by Uncle Les earlier.

It is thelast bottle for me. A medium head that lasted for a reasonable time. Clear dark copper-brown colour. Raisin toast and alcohol on the nose - 5 yr old son said it smelt of black grapes. 
Medium-full bodied. Big and malty, but extremely well balanced, an excellent way to finish off the evening (because at after all that alcohol all I want to do is sleep :blink: ) 
Thanks Les for a fantastic ending beer and to all contributors!!

Pete


----------



## schooey (22/1/08)

26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA 

It poured a beautiful deep amber coppery colour with a light tan bubbly head that lasted about half the glass. This IPA is a lot different to the others I have tasted as the hops seemed more in balance with the malt in the beer and didn't leave such a bitter aftertaste in the mouth. The mouthfeel was excellent and carbing was excellent. It went great with the steak I had for dinner and I really enjoyed it. I wish I didn't have this blocked nose so i could have appreciated the flavour and aroma a little better, but it's been one of the better IPA's I've sampled to date

Thanks fingolfin.


----------



## schooey (23/1/08)

9. Nooch - AIPA

There was nothing wrong with the carbing in mine Nooch, if anything maybe just a tad too much, but only a tad. It held a really persistent fine bubbled silky light amber head that just wouldn't die. I thought the maltiness and the hops in mine were well balanced with a hoppy aftertaste. Flavour was typical of previous reviews. The mouthfeel was really really good, smooth as anything. I'm really glad I gave this one the extra time. Thanks for sharing and it was nice to have a chinwag with you on the day mate. 

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## loftboy (23/1/08)

Here's some catchup reviews from me. I can't add much to what has already been said about these beers, except to say that I have enjoyed each one so far. Great job, one & all.

*4. David L - AIPA*
I'm not a big fan of big bitter beers, but still enjoyed this one. Carbonation was perhaps a little too high. Left a little bit in the bottle in a effort to be able to farm the 'Flying Dog' yeast from it. Thanks David.

*6. Scotty - Ninny Lager*
Holy hell - this is one interesting beer :blink: . Huge bitterness for my tastes, but still refreshing.

*8. MHB - LCBA Clone*
Great result for a K&K beer. Very refreshing & a great summer beer. Thanks Mark.

*10. Tony - Golden Ale*
Simply a beautiful combination. The only thing I would like to get from this beer, is more carbonation/head. This recipe is going "straight to the pool room" & will be one of my first brews when I go AG.

*14. Punter - American Amber*
Lovely colour & flavours. Good carbonation. Great beer.

*15. Craig - American Rye*
Didn't get the big fluffy head that others have reported. Interesting flavours from the combination of malts. Great effort.

*17. Snagler - ESB*
Huge head, but settles down after a few minutes. Seems to be towards the bottom end of the bitterness scale for this style, which suits my tastes. Great result. Very nice beer.


----------



## Trent (23/1/08)

#1 Les' Double D
Extra Points go to you for the label, mate, quite enticing! Poured a lovely deep brown colour, with a fairly thick head that disppated quickly, but my glass isnt the cleanest (had previously had a lovely glass of O'fest from some kindly soul that donated me a whole KEG!). Some clovey phenols on the nose, no banana, and very nice deeper toasty, plum, raison notes, actually, maybe a low hint of banana as it warms. Some alcohol on the nose.
Tastes pretty much just like the smell, some melanoidins, toasty, dark fruits and some phenols, with some firm alcohol, but it isnt hot. Tastes delicious, and complex. There is a slight metallic taste at the back of the palate, but it isnt enough to detract from the overall beer.
Fairly full body, moderate bitterness, yet it tastes fully attenuated and malty, not at all cloying.
The alcohol is starting to bite me on the arse, and I must say I am quite impressed with this beer. Shoulda seen it coming, though, as you are the weizguy after all.
Thanks for sharing, makes me wanna try and do one of these myself, and soon.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Insight (23/1/08)

14 - Punter- American Amber

I drank this one in about 15 minutes flat after getting off a conference call last night. Needless to say, it went down well! I didn't take any notes, but I remember thinking, christ thats chocolately! Certainly more balanced towards the malt than the hops. Many thanks for a very tasty beer Punter.


----------



## goatherder (24/1/08)

14 - Punter's American Amber

It's very much on the brown side of amber with a nice ruby hue when held up to the light. The clarity is great and there is a smallish off white head which didn't mind sticking around. I got some good hints of citrus hop aroma with some very nice caramel and chocolate malt undertones which increased to dominate as the beer warmed up. The flavour is full and sweet up front with plenty of hops and dark toffee malt flavours. The finish is sweet but is well balanced by a solid bitterness. A very clean and well made beer thanks Punter. As an American Amber I reckon it makes a perfect American Brown. Either way, it was great drinking thanks mate!


----------



## schooey (25/1/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> As promised, here's my review of the "Double D"...not to be confused with a brand of Eucalyptus oil.
> 
> Aroma: - upfront sweetness due to malt and alcohol. Looking (sniffing) deeper, I get malt, bread, raisins, alcohol and a low banana aroma. Very bock-like and frankly gorgeous.
> 
> ...



I'm not even going to bother trying to describe it in my terms. It's all up there ^

This has been the beer of the swap for me thus far, I really really enjoyed it, drank it painfully slow to make it last. If anyone else doesn't want theirs, I'll double Uncle Les's offer to two longnecks of Toohey's New for it 

Thanks for sharing such a fine beer Les

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## Tony (25/1/08)

The DD

Mate...... great beer.

Poured perfectly into my old franziskaner glass........ perfect carb that held.... and even grew a smooth creamy fluffy head.

clear (i didnt shake it) and a lovly amber colour...... not as dark as adventinious (spelling... its late).

First imression was sweetness and yeast aroma........ both were fantastic! I got alcahol in the finish, smooth but prominent.

I would have liked some more malt in there to ballance out the alcahol. not more sweetness..... some more colour and depth of malt character........ perhaps some deep flavours like caraaroma and chocolate. 

But not much..... just a tad.

GReat beer mate.....well done.

Cheers


----------



## loftboy (26/1/08)

*11. Trent - Saison*

Wow - so many complex fruity flavours & amazing aroma once it warms up a bit. Lovely amber colour, low to medium carbonation & slightly spicy. 

From my totally uneducated amateur beer palate, this Saison seems very close to style, maybe with the exception of slightly low carbonation.

Well done Trent - care to share the recipe :super:


----------



## Weizguy (26/1/08)

Tony said:


> The DD
> 
> Mate...... great beer.
> 
> ...


Tony,

Sweetness was my first impression, too! Do you need malt flavour or maybe more melanoidin? Maybe a triple decoction?

I received some feedback from David L regarding the inclusion of some Cara Wheat.

Yeah, I'm quite happy with this recipe and look forward to brewing it again with minor adjustments.

An Imperial Dunkelweizen is not on the cards until at least next Christmas, though :lol: 

Les out


----------



## Tony (26/1/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Tony,
> 
> Sweetness was my first impression, too! Do you need malt flavour or maybe more melanoidin? Maybe a triple decoction?



I think more malt flavour.........yeah....... but not melanoiden. that woukd make it........mmmmm i dont like melanoiden. thats what decoction mashing is for!!!

I think it needed a deeper darker maltiness............... not much........... just a hint of deep dark crystal like cararoma and some light smooth chocolaty flavours in there.

these would work in well with the sweetness and also hold up the alcahol warmth a bit more.

The beer was a 1st class beer mate.............. i loved it! i would leave it as is with the addition of 2% of both caraaroma and carafe spec 1

and yeah a double decoction would be great.

52, 64, 71 (infuse, decoct, decoct) mashout and spage at 74 deg.

too easy

cheers


----------



## Tony (26/1/08)

7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale.

Geat deep copper colour. low carb but held a nice white film head to the death! Impressive!

Smooth deep malt with hops hovering around the middle....... very drinkable.

I really enjoyed this beer mate.

Thanks for sharing.

cheers

Edit: spelling only in just about every word


----------



## goatherder (27/1/08)

1 - Les's Double D Weizenbock

I don't have a full review for you Les. I shared the bottle with some friends late last night, all beer geeks. The verdict was unanimous, it was awesome. Big malt flavours, great ester profile and as smooth as silk. Superb drinking.


----------



## schooey (30/1/08)

19. Leeboy - American Amber

Hate to say it mate, but I uncapped mine and the bottle promptly spewed forth half it's contents all over me, my sink and numerous other places. I sat it in the sink and let it settle for a minute and was left with about a third. I tipped what I could in a glass and had a sip and it was very sour, sulphury and metallic. Another infected bottle I'm thinking, I guess I'm lucky I had it in the fridge pretty much since I got it home.

Hopefully I'll have more luck with your next one mate, thanks for sharing anyway.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## Trent (30/1/08)

#26 Fingolfin's IIPA with an English twist.
Mate. Poured a beautiful burnished copper/orange colour, with a thick white head that kept on growing till it nearly crept out of the glass! I have to say I think the "twist" is a twist of lemon thrown in there! That is the most prominent aroma for me, along with some malt, but it is real lemony. 
The beer is very drinkable, and the carbonation doesnt seem too OTT despite it being quite high, it actually thins out the body a bit to medium. Some caramel maltiness, firm bitterness that is balanced by the malt, and again, that real lemony twang to it. It isn't offensive at all, actually adds to the drinkability of it. 
Probably a beer that is going to bite me on the bum for drinking it so quick, but it is a very interesting, easy drinking ale. Bitterness is quite smooth, and persists well into the aftertaste. It makes me burp, but it is a beer that I am quite enjoying.
Thanks very much for sharing.
Trent


----------



## Trent (30/1/08)

Loftboy
Glad you liked my saison. It is pretty simple, 95% pils, 5% wheat, mashed at 62C. I would probably add more than 10% wheat usually, but I was out! Bittered to 20IBU, with a good slug of Goldings at flameout, then comes the most important part of all - Saison liquid yeast, fermented at 25-30C. Any other yeast will not cut the mustard, and below 25C it will konk out. It will take 4 weeks to finish (1 week if ya use the VSS French Saison yeast), but give it time and warmth. 
You are K+K or extract? K+K there may be a saison kit, and extract, talk to Mark, but I would just assume a good Extra light unhopped malt. The yeast is the key.
HTH. If not, PM me
All the best
Trent


----------



## leeboy (30/1/08)

Well here is my first critique since the shameful discovery of my infected beer for the swap. Firstly a big sorry to all, but I can guarentee that you aren't as dissappointed as i am. Guess I should of sampled before submitting... I can honestly say though that it is the first noticable infection i have ever had which makes it even worse that it was a batch i was really looking forward to getting feedback for.

Anyway to the review.

Not sure the number but it had SH (from memory) on the lid. Consumed 2 nights ago.

Poured a nice dark colour with perfect dense brown head. I love a dark beer that holds a tan head throughout. I malt was quite roasted/toasted in flavour with a viscous feel to it. I was suitably impressed by the carbonation of this one and the colour was a lovely deep red around the edges when held to light. Was in my opinion a pretty straight down the line black. Definately a nice beer that was focussing on malty mouth feel. Nice beer
Lee


----------



## goatherder (31/1/08)

16 - Head's IRA

Deep copper in colour, bordering on brown with a nice red hue when held up to the light. The clarity was very good and the small head lasted well. Sweet malt aromas dominate, mingled with some earthy hops and a slight yeast character. The flavour is big and malty, plenty of caramel and toffee flavours with a nice dose of restrained roast towards the back. The sweet and fullish but finishes dry, thanks to the bitterness and the little bit of roast. I'd suggest that the beer could be a little thinner and a little less *bitter* to be closer to style. The carbonation is bang on. Great beer thanks Head, very clean and well made, the bottle disappeared way too fast.


----------



## Trent (31/1/08)

goatherder said:


> I'd suggest that the beer could be a little less better to be closer to style.



Scott
You had wanna watch out saying things like "a little less better". Head will think that you liked his beer too much (either that, or that you really dont think much of the style), and even worse, Les the grammar pedant will give you a verbal bollocking for incorrrect use of the english languge :lol:
Trent


----------



## goatherder (31/1/08)

Arrgh, typo! Thanks Trent, gotta avoid the wrath of Les and Keith. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Insight (1/2/08)

#3 Goat's Imperial Pils

Mate, I'm a fan! Poured a nice straw colour with some chill haze that cleared as it warmed. Big fluffy head, long lasting. Sweet malt on the nose, slight alcohol notes. Taste is big on cereal, slightly sweet but well balanced with the hops. 

I will have to try Southern Cross hops, as the flavour was not something I have run across before. Very nice! This is a beer for drinkin' - one of my favourites from the case. Probably too sweet to do well in competition as a pils, but a fine contibution. Thanks Goat!


----------



## goatherder (1/2/08)

21 - Pok's Golden Ale

Well, it's plenty golden with great clarity. The head poured OK but didn't stick around long. There is a lovely fruity aroma, grapefruit and passionfruit. Nice. The fruity hop theme follows into the flavour, falling away into slightly sweet and thinnish malt with a crisp bitterness at the end. A well made and very easy drinking beer thanks Pok, much enjoyed.


----------



## Tony (1/2/08)

goatherder said:


> Arrgh, typo! Thanks Trent, gotta avoid the wrath of Les and Keith. :lol: :lol:



Ahhhhhhhhh The AHB gods have answered my prayers.

Finally someone else to make a typo worth commenting on 

may all our beers be a bit less better  

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (1/2/08)

Tony said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh The AHB gods have answered my prayers.
> 
> Finally someone else to make a typo worth commenting on
> 
> ...


Tony,

I'll this one go with a warning, but I'm not just a pedant, I'm a parent too.
What that means is that my kids get in trouble for a "me too" comment. :lol: 

Let he who is without syntax cast the first stone. B) 

Les out


----------



## Stuster (1/2/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'll this one go with a warning


----------



## Insight (1/2/08)

#8 Mark's Little Creatures BA Clone

I am delighted to say mine is infected... absolutely delighted! It smells like an Orval, and finishes just as dry. Light straw, brilliantly clear, thin body with little head. Slight rubbery aftertaste.

Yeast from this one has gone straight into quarantine in the yeast bank for my next funky beer. You were cleaning this bottle near that funky barrel in the shop weren't you ;-)

Beautiful, even if it wasn't intended!


----------



## Trent (1/2/08)

Well picked up, Stuster
We shall never let Les live this one down. maybe Keith can come and mete out the chastising!
T.


----------



## Tony (1/2/08)

ooo i feel like the heat has been lifted


----------



## loftboy (2/2/08)

*21. Pokolbinguy - JSGA Clone*

For a K&K beer, this is a great result. Lovely amber colour, good carbonation/head retention, slight fruity aromas & taste. Just enough bittering from the hop additions. Very close to the Golden Ale it's trying to clone.

The Grolsch bottle & label are a nice touch. Thanks Brett.


----------



## Weizguy (2/2/08)

Back to business, after my brief flirtation with tryin' to whip U losers into shape re grammar 'n' spelling. Lost cause..  

Tasting MHB's LCBA clone. Quite clear, but just short of bright (yep, I'm still a pedant). Hoppy, bitter and tasty. Gone.

Better get some more into my glass. Aaah, that's the ticket!

The thin body juxtaposed against the medium-large bubbles and the attendant carbonic bite.

A little soapy, perhaps. I think I detect brewing salts, maybe carbonate, but maybe I have my hand on it... <_< 

The dryness, it keeps calling me back for another sip. I resist and guzzle instead.

Hop flavour is grapefruity. There is balanced malt and big drinkability here. Big slug, swallow, gone.  

Les out


----------



## pokolbinguy (3/2/08)

loftboy said:


> *21. Pokolbinguy - JSGA Clone*
> 
> For a K&K beer, this is a great result. Lovely amber colour, good carbonation/head retention, slight fruity aromas & taste. Just enough bittering from the hop additions. Very close to the Golden Ale it's trying to clone.
> 
> The Grolsch bottle & label are a nice touch. Thanks Brett.




Hahaha the only reason you scored a grolsch bottle is for some reason one of the largie bottles broke in half.

Good to hear you enjoyed the beer. 

Back in aus on friday...can't wait to crack my first swap beer 

Pok


----------



## Sammus (4/2/08)

Drinking this right now:





Not much more I can add to whats been said, top effort mate, cheers!

Sam


----------



## Thethirstywench (5/2/08)

Greetings.

I've been seperated from pc for several weeks so I'm now playing catch up on reading the reviews.
I haven't yet cracked a bottle so I'm unable to leave feedback for anyone but now the school holidays are over  it's back to the serious business of brewing and tasting again.

Thanks to those who left feedback on No 25, if memory serves me correctly I used Safale 05 yeast and Fuggles hops. 

Insight, no I dont treat the water here as it's drinkable from the tap so I didn't bother. Maybe it was an infection??? 

I'm looking forward to tasting everyone's efforts. 

Slainte

Ms TW


----------



## schooey (6/2/08)

25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale


with all this cool inclement weather we've been having, I thought I'd make a beef pie tonight. Apologies in advance for the sacrilege to dark beer drinkers, but I have never taken to it. So I made a compromise and put a cup of your entry in the meat gravy for the pie, and let the other half warm a bit to have with it.

well, the pie was absolutely delicious and as you'd expect. the beer matched it perfectly. I tasted roast flavours in there, but not too overpowering and neither was the hop finish. My glass and a half was at room temp by the time I drank it and the dusty flavour that Tony mentioned before was present. it didnt hold much of a head for long, but that didn't detract too much from the enjoyability. Carbing was good and I didn't get any metallicy taste in my bottle.

Very enjoyable with the meal, thanks for sharing Ms TW.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## loftboy (8/2/08)

leeboy said:


> Thanks for the feedback Goatherder. Not sure how wide spread that infection is. I had two spare bottles and just had one to see what mine was like and it seemed ok. Will be interesting to see who else has bad ones. Guess it was probably bad not to of bottled for over 4 years and then enter beer in a case swap. Sorry Goatherder! Others I'd like to hear from to see if its just a bottle here and there or not.
> Lee



*19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale*

Lee,

Sorry to say that I've got the huge head & infection/sourness that some of the others have reported. Thanks for the brewing effort anyway.

David.


----------



## loftboy (8/2/08)

*2. Offline - APA*

Now that's what a head should look like ! :beerbang: . Silky, lasting all the way to the bottom of the glass & lacing as it goes. Perfect carbonation.

Oh, and it tasted like a well made APA into the bargain. Well done.


----------



## goatherder (9/2/08)

13 - Insight's Smoked Robust Porter

It pours inky black with a one finger tight bubbled tan head. The aroma has a good mix of sweet toffee malts, a hint of choc and some nice esters. The smoke is there too but only just. The beer is sweet and full up front, complex and very malty through the middle with the smoked flavour coming through at the end. It's restrained but there is enough to know it's there. My only criticism is that the beer is a shade too sweet, affecting the drinkability a bit. Apart from that, a very tasty and well made beer. I loved the touch of smoked malt. Great beer thanks Insight.


----------



## loftboy (10/2/08)

*20. Danny Boy - Scottish Heavy*

There are some wonderful chocolate, toasty & caramal flavours in this beer. Low to medium bittering & a creamy head that lasted all the way to the bottom of the glass. The only thing I would change with this beer, is to give us more next time !- 1 stubbie is just not enough.

Great job.


----------



## goatherder (19/2/08)

22 - Loftboy's Hahn Premium Clone

Nicely golden in colour with excellent clarity. The head was course and tall but disappeared quickly. The noble hop aroma is noticable and pleasant and there is a hint of underlying malt. The malt flavour is a bit thin in the middle but seems to linger on very well. This was a very well balanced and cleanly made beer thanks Loftboy. It didn't much taste like Hahn Premium to me and that's certainly not a bad thing. Cheers.


----------



## Offline (19/2/08)

Hi guys and girls

Just finished my last bottle from the swap
My thanks go to everyone who participated.

Just to answer a couple of questions regarding the hops used in my contribution 

For a 23 litre batch

Cascade (6.7%) and Northern Brewer (9.9%)

42gms NB @ 60 min

14gms NB plus 14gms Cascade @ 15mins

14gms NB plus 14gms Cascade @ 5 mins

Dry hop - 28gms of cascade


Offline


----------



## goatherder (22/2/08)

25 - Ms Thirsty Wench's dark ale

Very dark brown with a wonderful red hue when held up to the light. The smallish tan head faded quickly. The nose reveals some nice roasted malt aromas, yeast esters and a slight solventy aroma, perhaps from an overly warm ferment. The flavour is easy drinking with some good malts in the middle and a shade too much sweetness on the end. The carbonation is excellent for style. Thanks Ms TW, an easy drinking and enjoyable drop.


7 - Sammus' English Ale

The head stands tall and fine on top of the deep copper coloured beer. There is a little haze but the beer still looks tops. Wow - a big English hop aroma with plenty of caramel maltiness beneath it. There is a good dose of marmalade type hop flavour up front, giving way to caramel, toffee and toasted bread flavours in the middle. The finish is long with the hop flavours lingering. The finish is a little sweet - it could use a shade more bitterness or a lower mash temp to offset this. The carbonation is on the low side which is just perfect, especially as this beauty warms up. Awesome beer Sammus, one of the highlights of the case for me.


----------



## goatherder (22/2/08)

20 - Danny Boy's Scottish Heavy

Deep and dark brown with gorgeous red highlights and a small head which lingered well. Sweet malts dominate the aroma with toasty and molasses undertones. The flavour is melanoidin overload, deep and rich with hints of burnt sugar and dark toffee and just an illusion of smokiness. The beer is wonderfully balanced - the bitterness is bang on and the finish is beguilingly dry. Cracking beer thanks Danny Boy, the glass emptied way too soon.


----------



## goatherder (22/2/08)

18 - Schmick's Spiced Belgian

Deepish golden with wonderful clarity and a typical Belgian head, this beer is a real picture in my Leffe chalice. I'm having trouble putting my finger on the aroma. I get pears, some malt and a hit of alcohol. There is more to describe but my vocab is failing me. Must be those spices alluded to in the title. Some sweetness up front in the mouth gives way to a long deep caramel malty middle and a crisp dry finish. The 9.4% is wickedly well hidden. I'm glad I'm reviewing the first glass, this bottle will be the end of me tonight. This is great drinking thanks Schmick, the complexity keeps me thinking about it on each mouthful. A great way to finish the case.


----------



## Tony (22/2/08)

you must be the only one with beers left mate.


----------



## goatherder (22/2/08)

Not after tonight mate. All done now. That's what I get for taking on two cases.

Still got a couple to go out of the NSW case though...


----------



## Tony (22/2/08)

i had 2 case swaps but with infecting upwards of 300 liters of beer so far... its all i had to drink.

AND I NEED TO DRINK!

I think i have a leak in my chiller. Im going to pressure test it on the weekend.

cheers


----------



## goatherder (22/2/08)

another one? uncool, I hope you didn't spoil that bitter on Sunday.


----------



## Weizguy (22/2/08)

Tony said:


> you must be the only one with beers left mate.


Nup, I still have a few,as well as some from previous swaps. I found a number 12 in my cellar and reckon that it's a Punter's Schwarzbier. It may not have stood the test of time, but I'm still gonna finish it, as it's still mostly drinkable. That's a testament to a good brew regime, isn't it.

...and I'll dob on the Thirstywench, as I believe that she has a few to finish. She might yet beat me though, but it's not a race, so who cares?  

Sammus's beer is in the fridge and the remaining 10 or so are still in the box.

FWIW, I still have a Barry's Robust Porter in the cellar. Really hope it held up well, coz it was superb when younger. I don't often give a beer a rating of superb, but it earned it. It was a "Barry" beer, all right.  

Beerz
Les (back to the Schwarz)


----------



## Weizguy (25/2/08)

So, before I finish the remains of bottles in my fridge, has anyone else a yeast worthy of mention in this lot?

1 - Les - W3638 (Schneider weisse)
3 - Goatherder - W2001 (Urquell H strain)
4 - David L - Flying Dog Ale
5 - Keith AIPA - WY1028 London Ale
7 - Sammus - WY1968 London ESB Ale
18 - Shmick - Belgian Ardennes
19 - Leeboy - Fat Tyre
26 - Fingolfin - W1332 Northwest Ale
Ninny (6-hop) lager - W2124 
11 - Trent (saison) WY3624, or whatever the regular saison yeast is

I have been saving the dregs from the bottles I've sampled and storing in the fridge, in case I want to keep the yeast (and why wouldn't I? ...). Anyway, my fridge is becoming full and I need to do my tidy-up, with your help.

Goatherder, can you tell me more about the 2001 yeast? Commercial descriptions are very limited, and I'm afraid that all the hops in the Imperial pils were enough to obscure the yeast characters for me, so I could not detect any finesse or nuances of the yeast.

Thanks to all, and I'll d my best to post more reviews as I get to them.

Les out


----------



## goatherder (26/2/08)

Les, I find 2001 to be nicely balanced, perhaps a little towards the malty side. What I like best about this yeast is how clean it is. Pitch big, pitch cold and give it a good 3 weeks at 10-11 degrees. It comes straight out of primary without any detectable sulphur or diacetyl. I just carb 'em up and start drinking. I'm thinking seriously about making this my sole lager yeast.


----------



## Gough (26/2/08)

goatherder said:


> Les, I find 2001 to be nicely balanced, perhaps a little towards the malty side. What I like best about this yeast is how clean it is. Pitch big, pitch cold and give it a good 3 weeks at 10-11 degrees. It comes straight out of primary without any detectable sulphur or diacetyl. I just carb 'em up and start drinking. I'm thinking seriously about making this my sole lager yeast.



G'day Les,

We are using this yeast at Murray's and Goatherder's description is pretty spot on. The hops come through loud and proud but it gives a good rounded malty finish. Plenty of sulphur during the ferment but it is gone by the end of primary. We condition/lager ours for quite a while though and the beer comes up a treat. 2206 and 2001 are my two lager yeasts of choice depending on the brew FWIW! 

Hope all is well down in sunny Medowie/Newie mate. Hope to be down there to say G'day again before long.

Shawn.


----------



## fingolfin (5/3/08)

Unfortunately I have moved and haven't had the internet for some time, so I dont really have much of a recollection of what anyones case swap was like, I probably should have kept notes.

I can't wait for the next BJCP to start, then I will be able to leave detailed notes for what I drank. 


Oh, thanks Sammus for the free bottling teat, it was a lovley suprise.


----------



## Sammus (12/3/08)

fingolfin said:


> Unfortunately I have moved and haven't had the internet for some time, so I dont really have much of a recollection of what anyones case swap was like, I probably should have kept notes.
> 
> I can't wait for the next BJCP to start, then I will be able to leave detailed notes for what I drank.
> 
> ...



Bahaha, so your the one! If I was there to do the swap I woulda made sure it was in my case. Sorry mate!  Hope you enjoyed the brew though.

S


----------



## schooey (7/6/08)

2. Offline - APA

I know this is a little late, but it did say wait a while before drinking. It's been sitting in the back of my keg fridge at about zero degrees for nearly six months now. Gotta say I'm pretty impressed with it, Brian. Big hops at the back end, beautiful big persistent head, nice aromas, everything an APA should be to me. Cheers.


----------



## Sammus (7/6/08)

Yeah I remember that one , top stuff. I've still got a few left too h34r:


----------

